# Arrigo Sacchi: Ronaldo era superiore a C.Ronaldo e Messi



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

Ho raccolto un po' di concetti espressi dal grande maestro alla trasmissione radiofonica "Tutti Convocati" di Radio 24.

"Il calcio è uno sport di squadra che deve avere armonia e questa è data dal gioco, i giocatori sono interpreti e come i buoni attori senza una buona trama non riescono ad ottenere grandi risultati".

"I grandi giocatori non garantiscono le vittorie. Nel 2010 l'Argentina con Messi, la Francia con Ribery, il Portogallo con C.Ronaldo e l'Inghilterra con Rooney tornarono tutte a casa".

"C. Ronaldo è un giocatore che da molti anni gioca ad altissimo livello, lo preferivo quando giocava nel Manchester United , negli ultimi anni si è specializzato sfruttando le sue enormi qualità".

"Quando ero dirigente al Parma lo stavamo per prendere per 11 milioni dallo Sporting Lisbona ma poi il Manchester United ne ha offerti 16...".

"Non credo che Messi abbia meno istinto del gol dì C.Ronaldo, ma un giocatore che da questo punto di vista era superiore ad entrambi era Ronaldo perché era un fenomeno incredibile, correva pochissimo ma aveva tempi di smarcamento e capacità di dribbling uniche. C.Ronaldo ha bisogno di velocità mentre Ronaldo poteva saltare l'uomo anche da fermo".

"Il sistema dì gioco (modulo) non è fondamentale ma incide in piccola parte nell'*utilizzo dei giocatori nel loro ruolo ideale*, se metti due ali a centrocampo rischi di non metterli a loro agio. La Juve di Conte, a differenza di molte squadre, rispetta i ruoli e infatti riesce a difendere correndo in avanti...".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

al Manchester però faceva tanti dribbling inutili, al Real è meno giocoliere e più concreto...sui gol pure a Manchester segnava tantissimo (quando ha vinto il Pallone d'Oro ha fatto più di 40 gol, Capocannoniere in Premier e in Champions)
questo C.Ronaldo per me è inferiore solo al Ronaldo Brasiliano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> "Non credo che Messi abbia meno istinto del gol dì C.Ronaldo, ma un giocatore che da questo punto di vista era superiore ad entrambi era Ronaldo perché era un fenomeno incredibile, correva pochissimo ma aveva tempi di smarcamento e capacità di dribbling uniche. C.Ronaldo ha bisogno di velocità mentre Ronaldo poteva saltare l'uomo anche da fermo".



mah...pure Messi e C.Ronaldo saltano l'uomo da fermo...il Fenomeno era più forte soprattutto mentalmente anche a 20-25-30 anni


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2013)

Io sono concorde con Sacchi, per il fenomeno era superiore a a Cristiano Ronaldo, al livello di Messi, ciò che ha fatto la differenza sono stati i tremendi infortuni che ha subito. E' come se domani Messi o CR7 si rompessero un ginocchio, non una ma due volte, credete che tornino come prima? Naa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Novembre 2013)

Ancora con sta storia ? Ma chi mai ha fatto tanti gol come sti due nella storia dai.


----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> al Manchester però faceva tanti dribbling inutili, al Real è meno giocoliere e più concreto...sui gol pure a Manchester segnava tantissimo (quando ha vinto il Pallone d'Oro ha fatto più di 40 gol, Capocannoniere in Premier e in Champions)
> questo C.Ronaldo per me è inferiore solo al Ronaldo Brasiliano



Mica tanto inutili, è anche grazie al suo lavoro di squadra che il Manchester ha giocato in 3 semifinali e 2 finali consecutivamente dal 2007 al 2009 e a proposito di concretezza pensa che nella nostra famosa classifica di gol nelle semifinali/finali di champions ne ha fatti di più in 3 anni a Manchester che in 3 anni a Madrid perciò non credo che ad oggi sia tanto più forte del 2009...



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mah...pure Messi e C.Ronaldo saltano l'uomo da fermo...il Fenomeno era più forte soprattutto mentalmente anche a 20-25-30 anni


Il modo in cui Ronaldo saltava l'uomo da fermo non ha niente a che vedere con quello di quei due, Messi si infila mentre C.Ronaldo va di fisico mentre O Fenomeno mandava tutti gli avversari da una parte e lui andava dall'altra... Un illusionista...


----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia ? Ma chi mai ha fatto tanti gol come sti due nella storia dai.



Ancora con sta storia dei gol...  

Se togliamo i gol contro le squadrette dell'est e facciamo un paragone dei fortunati che hanno potuto giocare qualche semifinale e qualche finale di Champions vedrai che ci sono diverse sorprese...

Da: http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attaccanti-moderni-nella-fase-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365-4.html#post333735

_Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:

1. Del Piero 6 in 10, media 0,60
2. C.Ronaldo 7 in 14, media 0,50
3. Zidane 5 in 11, media 0,45
4. Rooney 4 in 9, media 0,44
5. Inzaghi 4 in 11, media 0,36
6. Drogba 4 in 11, media 0,36
7. Messi 4 in 14, media 0,29_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mica tanto inutili, è anche grazie al suo lavoro di squadra che il Manchester ha giocato in 3 semifinali e 2 finali consecutivamente dal 2007 al 2009 e a proposito di concretezza pensa che nella nostra famosa classifica di gol nelle semifinali/finali di champions ne ha fatti di più in 3 anni a Manchester che in 3 anni a Madrid perciò non credo che ad oggi sia tanto più forte del 2009...
> 
> 
> Il modo in cui Ronaldo saltava l'uomo da fermo non ha niente a che vedere con quello di quei due, Messi si infila mentre C.Ronaldo va di fisico mentre O Fenomeno mandava tutti gli avversari da una parte e lui andava dall'altra... Un illusionista...



sisi il Fenomeno a dribblare entra di un altra categoria

per me quel Manchester era più forte di questo Real...c'è da dire che ogni tanto spariva Ronaldo nelle partite delicate a Manchester e i primi 2 anni a Madrid...ultimamente invece non fa differenza se c'è Barcellona, Juve, Olanda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia dei gol...
> 
> Se togliamo i gol contro le squadrette dell'est e facciamo un paragone dei fortunati che hanno potuto giocare qualche semifinale e qualche finale di Champions vedrai che ci sono diverse sorprese...
> 
> ...



ogni volta che la guardo mi viene da pensare che razza di giocatore era Alex


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2013)

Il primo Messi nell'1 vs 1 non aveva nulla da invidiare non a ronaldo ma a nessuno. Ricordo un classico col Real quando aveva ancora 19 anni, Cannavaro umiliato manco fosse un birillo. Ronaldo era superiore in altre cose


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Ma in cosa il fenomeno sarebbe nettamente superiore a Cristiano e Leo?


----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi il Fenomeno a dribblare entra di un altra categoria
> 
> per me quel Manchester era più forte di questo Real...c'è da dire che ogni tanto spariva Ronaldo nelle partite delicate a Manchester e i primi 2 anni a Madrid...ultimamente invece non fa differenza se c'è Barcellona, Juve, Olanda



Secondo me era nettamente più forte al Manchester dove i suoi 4 gol in semifinale e finale hanno portato parecchio, i 3 al Real nulla...

Abbiamo negli occhi la doppietta contro la modesta difesa svedese ma anche negli ultimi 2 anni in Champions è spesso sparito. In semifinale 2012 con il Bayern ha fatto i 2 gol fondamentali per andare ai rigori ma poi il primo rigore l'ha sbagliato proprio lui, mentre quest'anno in semifinale ha fatto 1 gol al Borussia ma poi non è più pervenuto... Se poi ripensiamo alla semifinale contro il Barca 2011 ha fatto proprio pietà.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ogni volta che la guardo mi viene da pensare che razza di giocatore era Alex



Hai visto che ho aggiornato i gol di C.Ronaldo (7 e non 6) e aggiunto il buon Rooney? Dovrebbe rientrare anche lui in classifica generale con 13 gol in 28 partite, media 0,46...


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma in cosa il fenomeno sarebbe nettamente superiore a Cristiano e Leo?



Guarda, io ho visto dal vivo entrambi... e lo penso pure io che sia più forte ronie...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ho visto dal vivo entrambi... e lo penso pure io che sia più forte ronie...


Sì, ma cosa lo rende oggettivamente più forte? Voglio dire, a quei livelli penso sia onestamente difficile dire chi fosse realmente il più forte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me era nettamente più forte al Manchester dove i suoi 4 gol in semifinale e finale hanno portato parecchio, i 3 al Real nulla...
> 
> Abbiamo negli occhi la doppietta contro la modesta difesa svedese ma anche negli ultimi 2 anni in Champions è spesso sparito. In semifinale 2012 con il Bayern ha fatto i 2 gol fondamentali per andare ai rigori ma poi il primo rigore l'ha sbagliato proprio lui, mentre quest'anno in semifinale ha fatto 1 gol al Borussia ma poi non è più pervenuto... Se poi ripensiamo alla semifinale contro il Barca 2011 ha fatto proprio pietà.
> 
> ...



per me proprio nelle ultime 2 stagioni si è svegliato nelle partite che contano...al Bayern ha fatto doppietta, al Borussia ha segnato mentre è vero che ha fatto pena al ritorno sbagliando 2 gol facili
ora aggiungo Rooney


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' come se domani Messi o CR7 si rompessero un ginocchio, non una ma due volte, credete che tornino come prima? Naa.



Messi non lo so, ma Ronaldo ha una fisicità impressionante, professionista ai massimi livelli, un'atleta perfetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Il Ronaldo del triennio 96-98 non è inferiore a nessuno. Ho visto dal vivo sia Messi che Ronnie e non c'è paragone. Il brasiliano era un ufo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ma cosa lo rende oggettivamente più forte? Voglio dire, a quei livelli penso sia onestamente difficile dire chi fosse realmente il più forte.



Più geniale per me e un rapidità di pensiero migliore.


----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma in cosa il fenomeno sarebbe nettamente superiore a Cristiano e Leo?



Sacchi diceva come capacità di dribbling, smarcamento e gioco da fermo. Secondo me anche come talento e testa; se non fosse stato male prima della finale di Francia '98 e non si fosse rotto così gravemente avrebbe potuto raggiungere Pelé e Maradona... Secondo me ad oggi Messi e C.Ronaldo a questi 3 gli lavano gli scarpini...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia dei gol...
> 
> Se togliamo i gol contro le squadrette dell'est e facciamo un paragone dei fortunati che hanno potuto giocare qualche semifinale e qualche finale di Champions vedrai che ci sono diverse sorprese...
> 
> ...



Il nano ha fatto più partite di tutti nelle fasi finale ed ha segnato di meno rotfl


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldo di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter è stato il giocatore migliore di tutti i tempi.

Superiore a tutti, Messi, Platini, Maradona... tutti.

Basta visionare dei video su internet per capire le sue immense doti e abilità. Non solo aveva una tecnica straordinaria abbinata a una grande velocità e accelerazione, ma sapeva fare la cosa giusta al momento giusto.

Quindi concordo con Sacchi. Anche privato della sua velocità, era in grado di fare la differenza. Gigi Simoni, quando Ronaldo passò al Milan diede una definizione sintetica, ma concisa: "Ronaldo ancora oggi fa la differenza, ma all'Inter era la differenza".

Giocatore fantastico, mi sarebbe piaciuto moltissimo averlo da noi quando aveva 20 anni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia ? Ma chi mai ha fatto tanti gol come sti due nella storia dai.



Forse sei troppo giovane per ricordare il vero Ronaldo. Solo alcuni numeri dai 17 anni ai 21 anni (fino all'infortunio):

Capocannoniere con il Cruzeiro a 17 anni
Convocato ai Mondiali di Usa '94 a 17 anni
Capocannoniere in Olanda con il PSV a 18/19 anni
Capocannoniere in Spagna con il Barcelona a 20 anni
Miglior giocatore del Mondiale '98 a 21 anni
Vice-capocannoniere in Serie A a 22 anni

Il tutto con una media di quasi 1 gol a partita: 180 gol in 200 partite dai 17 ai 22 anni. 


Direi che non serve aggiungere altro. Molti ricordano soltanto il Ronaldo ciccione del Real (che comunque segnava quanto Sheva...), che non è neanche la metà del vero Ronaldo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma in cosa il fenomeno sarebbe nettamente superiore a Cristiano e Leo?


La sensazione che quando prendeva palla poteva rendersi pericoloso anche con 5 uomini a marcarlo. Era superiore a entrambi.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Era più forte ma la continuità di cristiano se la sognava


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter è stato il giocatore migliore di tutti i tempi.
> 
> Superiore a tutti, Messi, Platini, Maradona... tutti.
> 
> ...


D'accordo, ma quanto è durato? 2-3 anni? Questi sono sulla cresta dell'onda da almeno 4/5


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma quanto è durato? 2-3 anni? Questi sono sulla cresta dell'onda da almeno 4/5


Il tuo ragionamento è corretto... per quanto riguarda Messi son d'accordo col ragionamento che fai. Nonostante tutto però tra Ronaldo e CR7 prendo ancora il Ronaldo gordo del Real piuttosto che il portoghese, nonostante il portoghese mostri una continuità disarmante.


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi sono giocatori straordinari, ma hanno bisogno di spazi. Ronaldo gli spazi se li creava da solo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Novembre 2013)

Sono d'accordo. Il Ronaldo dei tempi d'oro aveva un accelerazione che sia messi che CR7 si sognano.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il nano ha fatto più partite di tutti nelle fasi finale ed ha segnato di meno rotfl



c'è molto da rotflare a uno che ha segnato in entrambe le finali di champions che ha disputato.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> c'è molto da rotflare a uno che ha segnato in entrambe le finali di champions che ha disputato.



Io ho commentato il post. 4 gol (due nelle due finali fatte) su 14 tra 12 semfinali e 2 finali è poco. Punto. Io parlavo di quel fatto.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Forse sei troppo giovane per ricordare il vero Ronaldo. Solo alcuni numeri dai 17 anni ai 21 anni (fino all'infortunio):
> 
> Capocannoniere con il Cruzeiro a 17 anni
> Convocato ai Mondiali di Usa '94 a 17 anni
> ...



Ecco la gente si dimentica di sta cosa. 21 anni migliore al mondiale "eheheh ma giocava nel Brasile" rotfl il fatto che a 21 anno sei il migliore di tutti nel BRASILE e nel mondiale è solo un pregio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ho commentato il post. 4 gol (due nelle due finali fatte) su 14 tra 12 semfinali e 2 finali è poco. Punto. Io parlavo di quel fatto.



i gol bisogna anche contestualizzarli, però.
un gol in finale che ti porta a vincere la coppa ne vale trenta di gol segnati in fase finale.


----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> c'è molto da rotflare a uno che ha segnato in entrambe le finali di champions che ha disputato.



E ma se in 14 partite fai 4 gol qualcosa vorrà dire... In finale anche Mijatovic e Morientes hanno fatto gol belli pesanti però dubito che rientrino nel gotha in cui si è soliti erroneamente considerare Messi...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> i gol bisogna anche contestualizzarli, però.
> un gol in finale che ti porta a vincere la coppa ne vale trenta di gol segnati in fase finale.



Ma guarda che tutti gli elencati sopra hanno fatto gol nelle finali, che poi sono andati a vincere la cl. Anzi l'unico è Rooney ma in quell'anno giocava con Ronaldo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bisogna pure ricordare l'Inter di Ronaldo che squadra era. Non la vorremo mica equiparare al Barcellona di oggi? Quell'Inter era penosa dai... Ronaldo, se non ci fossero state le ladrate di Moggi (che tra l'altro riuscirono a fermare persino una squadra non solo stellare, ma ultraterrena come il Milan di Sheva, Kakà, Rui Costa...), avrebbe portato un'Inter di gregari scarsi a vincere lo scudetto. Stiamo parlando dell'Inter di Zamorano, Ganz... con 2 o 3 giocatori decenti a parte il brasiliano... una squadra di cessi insomma...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E ma se in 14 partite fai 4 gol qualcosa vorrà dire... In finale anche Mijatovic e Morientes hanno fatto gol belli pesanti però dubito che rientrino nel gotha in cui si è soliti erroneamente considerare Messi...



peccato che messi abbia segnato in due finali (e con gli altri due gol al real ha portato il barça in finale) diverse, disintegrato record su record e individualmente sia pantagruelicamente più forte di quei due messi insieme.
in ogni trofeo vinto dal barça in questi anni lui c'ha messo la firma, e adesso vuoi venirmi a raccontare che sparisce nella partite importanti? un consiglio spassionato: 'sto argomento saltalo a piè pari, pecchi di lucidità quando ne discuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna pure ricordare l'Inter di Ronaldo che squadra era. Non la vorremo mica equiparare al Barcellona di oggi? Quell'Inter era penosa dai... Ronaldo, se non ci fossero state le ladrate di Moggi (che tra l'altro riuscirono a fermare persino una squadra non solo stellare, ma ultraterrena come il Milan di Sheva, Kakà, Rui Costa...), avrebbe portato un'Inter di gregari scarsi a vincere lo scudetto. Stiamo parlando dell'Inter di Zamorano, Ganz... con 2 o 3 giocatori decenti a parte il brasiliano... una squadra di cessi insomma...


Che poi quel Ronaldo faceva la ramona e saltava nesta come birillo nella finale contro la Lazio in uefa....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che tutti gli elencati sopra hanno fatto gol nelle finali, che poi sono andati a vincere la cl. Anzi l'unico è Rooney ma in quell'anno giocava con Ronaldo



i gol di del piero e rooney (che poi qui si parla di una sola finale, non si sono ripetuti) sono stati inutili, quello di messi no.


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il nano ha fatto più partite di tutti nelle fasi finale ed ha segnato di meno rotfl



ma il giocatore piu forte del mondo e per forza quello che segna di piu ?
o quello che ha la migliore media gol in cl ?

per me e proprio senza senso.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

no, ma qui davvero si sta discutendo uno che ha marcato il timbro in due finali di champions.
quanti calciatori possono vantarsene, per cuoriosità? e questo ha 26 anni, eh.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma il giocatore piu forte del mondo e per forza quello che segna di piu ?
> o quello che ha la migliore media gol in cl ?
> 
> per me e proprio senza senso.


Aridaje, io ho commentato quel post non parlo del generale. 
Per quanto mi riguarda Sheva vale due cristina e non c'è nemmeno in quella classifca che ho commentato


----------



## Aragorn (23 Novembre 2013)

Ha ragione Sacchi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, ma qui davvero si sta discutendo uno che ha marcato il timbro in due finali di champions.
> quanti calciatori possono vantarsene, per cuoriosità? e questo ha 26 anni, eh.



io non discuto Messi che per me è il numero 1 e tra i primi 10 di sempre
però devi dire pure che è sparito contro l'inter in semifinale, nel 2012 pure contro il Chelsea e l'anno scorso contro il Bayern
io cmq stimo di più Ronaldo anche per il fatto che dopo tutte le batoste prese in Champions (finale persa nel 2009 e le 3 semifinali con Mourinho, più i 4 palloni d'oro di Messi) non si è mai arreso ed è sempre tornato più forte di prima...vorrei vedere Messi al suo posto


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Novembre 2013)

Il miglior Ronaldo è stato il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io non discuto Messi che per me è il numero 1 e tra i primi 10 di sempre
> però devi dire pure che è sparito contro l'inter in semifinale, nel 2012 pure contro il Chelsea e l'anno scorso contro il Bayern



un senza palle non segnerebbe in due finali diverse.
non si può decisivi in ogni partita. nessuno lo è mai stato.
per lo stesso principio che dovremmo di cristiano ronaldo? due finali di champions: nella prima ha sbagliato il rigore che senza la scivolta sulla buccia di banana di terry avrebbe consegnato la coppa al chelsea, nella seconda ha fatto pippe mentre il suo più grande rivale segnava un gol da s3ghe a due mani.
col bayern lionel era mezzo rotto. e n'altra cosa: contro i tedeschi e col chelsea nel 2012 iniesta e xavi (quest'ultimo pure contro l'inter) c'erano, cos'hanno combinato? mi piace come la raccontate, ma tanto proprio: se il barça vince è esclusivamente merito loro, se piglia schiaffi è colpa del senza palle argentino.
la faziosità impera da queste parti, ho l'impressione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un senza palle non segnerebbe in due finali diverse.
> non si può decisivi in ogni partita. nessuno lo è mai stato.
> per lo stesso principio che dovremmo di cristiano ronaldo? due finali di champions: nella prima ha sbagliato il rigore che senza la scivolta sulla buccia di banana di terry avrebbe consegnato la coppa al chelsea, nella seconda ha fatto pippe mentre il suo più grande rivale segnava un gol da s3ghe a due mani.
> col bayern lionel era mezzo rotto. e n'altra cosa: contro i tedeschi e col chelsea nel 2012 iniesta e xavi (quest'ultimo pure contro l'inter) c'erano, cos'hanno combinato? mi piace come la raccontate, ma tanto proprio: se il barça vince è esclusivamente merito loro, se piglia schiaffi è colpa del senza palle argentino.
> la faziosità impera da queste parti, ho l'impressione.



nella prima finale di CR7 ricordi solo il rigore sbagliato (che poi capita di sbagliarli)? E il gol di testa nel primo tempo? Sulla seconda si credeva stokazzo, tirava da tutte le posizioni, ha sbagliato un gol fatto sul 2-0 o 1-0 non ricordo e infatti ha perso
contro il Bayern al ritorno manco è sceso in campo...ripeto che è facile essere forti quando si vince sempre, ma prendere batoste ogni anno (come le sta prendendo Ronaldo) e rialzarsi ancora più forti è molto più difficile...non è ovviamente colpa di Messi, tutti vorrebbero vincere


----------



## O Animal (24 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> peccato che messi abbia segnato in due finali (e con gli altri due gol al real ha portato il barça in finale) diverse, disintegrato record su record e individualmente sia pantagruelicamente più forte di quei due messi insieme.
> in ogni trofeo vinto dal barça in questi anni lui c'ha messo la firma, e adesso vuoi venirmi a raccontare che sparisce nella partite importanti? un consiglio spassionato: 'sto argomento saltalo a piè pari, pecchi di lucidità quando ne discuti.



Alla faccia del Messi fan... Anche io ti do un consiglio, non usare numeri parziali per incensare un giocatore. 

Il gol di Mijatovic era 100'000 volte più pensante di quelli di Messi dato che le 2 finali della pulce sono finite 2 a 0 e 3 a 1 e lui ha segnato i secondi gol di entrambe le partite.

Eto'o e Raul hanno entrambi segnato in 2 finali diverse, vincendole, ma non mi sognerei mai di innalzarli a migliori giocatori del mondo per questo. Senza dire che Messi, come gli altri 2, ha avuto la fortuna di giocare 2 finali in una squadra mostruosamente più forte di ogni avversario; basti dire che, come sempre, i due gol sono venuti su assist di Xavi e Iniesta... 



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, ma qui davvero si sta discutendo uno che ha marcato il timbro in due finali di champions.
> quanti calciatori possono vantarsene, per cuoriosità? e questo ha 26 anni, eh.



Di Eto'o e Raul ne ho già parlato ma nel passato Di Stefano e Puskas ne hanno fatti 7 a testa... cos'erano alieni?



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un senza palle non segnerebbe in due finali diverse.
> non si può decisivi in ogni partita. nessuno lo è mai stato.
> per lo stesso principio che dovremmo di cristiano ronaldo? due finali di champions: nella prima ha sbagliato il rigore che senza la scivolta sulla buccia di banana di terry avrebbe consegnato la coppa al chelsea, nella seconda ha fatto pippe mentre il suo più grande rivale segnava un gol da s3ghe a due mani.
> col bayern lionel era mezzo rotto. e n'altra cosa: contro i tedeschi e col chelsea nel 2012 iniesta e xavi (quest'ultimo pure contro l'inter) c'erano, cos'hanno combinato? mi piace come la raccontate, ma tanto proprio: se il barça vince è esclusivamente merito loro, se piglia schiaffi è colpa del senza palle argentino.
> la faziosità impera da queste parti, ho l'impressione.



Non è faziosità, iniesta e xavi hanno anche vinto con ronaldinho e amici, non gli serviva di certo messi per vincere qualcosa (e l'hanno dimostrato anche con la nazionale mi pare).
A mio modo di vedere è stato decisivo solo nella semifinale di andata contro il Real del 2011 ma per il resto ha giocato in *11* semifinali senza lasciare alcuna traccia, unico caso nella storia del calcio...


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma quanto è durato? 2-3 anni? Questi sono sulla cresta dell'onda da almeno 4/5



Verissimo, ma a differenza di Messi e CR7 Ronaldo ha avuto due infortuni devastanti che hanno segnato in modo decisivo la seconda parte della sua carriera.


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ogni volta che la guardo mi viene da pensare che razza di giocatore era Alex



Il vero Del Piero purtroppo non si è più visto dopo l'infortunio terribile del 98. Sicuramente non sarebbe stato comunque il più forte giocatore di sempre, ma da lì non è mai tornato quello di prima.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma a differenza di Messi e CR7 Ronaldo ha avuto due infortuni devastanti che hanno segnato in modo decisivo la seconda parte della sua carriera.



Mi stai dicendo che secondo te ronaldo faceva la vita da atleta che fanno messi e cristiano ronaldo? Se uno ha tanti infortunati non è solo colpa della sfortuna


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che secondo te ronaldo faceva la vita da atleta che fanno messi e cristiano ronaldo? Se uno ha tanti infortunati non è solo colpa della sfortuna



Sicuramente non faceva una vita da atleta vero come Messi e CR7 (soprattutto il secondo), ma potrei rigirarti la tua argomentazione rispondendoti che se si fosse comportato da atleta serio sarebbe durato di più e che quindi era comunque sul loro livello. 
Ci sarebbe anche da dire che Ronaldo non ha mai giocato in squadre che, anche solo lontanamente, possano essere paragonate alle rose mostruose di Barça e Real attuali, cosa che a mio avviso aiuta e non poco.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Ma a maggior ragione, il fatto che non facesse una vita da atleta è un punto a sfavore. Aveva il talento per essere il più grande, lo è stato per un piccolissimo periodo di tempo, ma non possiamo parlare di lui come il GOAT perché è durato troppo poco. Sarebbe come se dicessi che dida è stato il miglior portiere della storia per quei 2/3 dove era fenomenale.

Per me è sotto a quei due.


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma a maggior ragione, il fatto che non facesse una vita da atleta è un punto a sfavore. Aveva il talento per essere il più grande, lo è stato per un piccolissimo periodo di tempo, ma non possiamo parlare di lui come il GOAT perché è durato troppo poco. Sarebbe come se dicessi che dida è stato il miglior portiere della storia per quei 2/3 dove era fenomenale.
> 
> Per me è sotto a quei due.



Beh certo se parliamo di continuità allora è ovvio che con i due fenomeni attuali non può competere. Ma dal punto di vista del talento non si discute affatto. Non a caso in molti ritengono che il migliore di sempre sia stato Maradona, uno che è stato il migliore del mondo nonostante sia assai probabile che si facesse di coca durante la sua carriera.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Si ma Maradona è stato ad alti livelli per anni, sopratutto in nazionale. Meritava di vincere anche i mondiali del 90 per dire, ronaldo ha fatto solo intravedere quello di cui era capace. Un po' come se io dicessi che Pato sia migliore di Aguero, per fare un altrow sempio che mi viene in mente adesso


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldo per me è nella top 3 dei giocatori d'attacco della storia con Van Basten e Maradona.

Ronaldo era un MOSTRO e giocava in campionati con squadre anche più forti della sua e dove la differenza con le altre non era affatto così marcata come quelle in cui giocano sti due. E ciò nonostante faceva valanghe di gol, e che gol! Ronaldo non è un nano come Messi ma dribblava quanto se non meglio di lui, e farlo con quel fisico era proprio un'altra storia.

Così come Van Basten (un tifoso sfegatato del napoli della mia stessa età che se lo farebbe mettere ovunque da Maradona quando ha visto un dvd di Van Basten mi ha detto "è come vedere Ibra con la tecnica di Messi", era sconvolto.)

Facciamo un sondaggio sul miglior trio d'attacco moderno e passato?
"CR7-Ibra-Messi" vs "Ronaldo-Van Basten-Maradona"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo per me è nella top 3 dei giocatori d'attacco della storia con Van Basten e Maradona.
> 
> Ronaldo era un MOSTRO e giocava in campionati con squadre anche più forti della sua e dove la differenza con le altre non era affatto così marcata come quelle in cui giocano sti due. E ciò nonostante faceva valanghe di gol, e che gol! Ronaldo non è un nano come Messi ma dribblava quanto se non meglio di lui, e farlo con quel fisico era proprio un'altra storia.
> 
> ...



Ronaldo Van Basten Maradona al 100 % erano forse superiori, ma non possiamo mettere in 2° piano la tenuta fisica anche se magari è solo una questione di fortuna
In assoluto per continuità di prestazioni Messi Ibra e C Ronaldo già adesso sono superiori
In poche parole se una squadra avesse avuto la fortuna di avere i primi 3 non li avrebbe quasi mai schierati contemporaneamente, mentre il secondo trio è fenomenale anche perchè giocano sempre nonostante le botte che prendono e forse anche il loro stile di vita è più professionale, a parte Van Basten


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2013)

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo,ma vorrei dire la mia.
Per me Ronaldo (il fenomeno) è inferiore a Messi,Cristiano Ronaldo,Ibra,Sheva,Van Basten,Rooney,Ronaldinho etc etc.
La lista è veramente molto lunga.
Nel calcio conta la continuità e basta.E' questa fa la differenza tra un buon giocatore e un campione.Ronaldo a livelli veramente assurdi ha fatto solo 2/3 anni.
Messi è da 7 anni che è sul tetto del mondo,CR7 anche lui è da una fila di anni,per non parlare di Ibra etc.

Questo è il calcio!Non si può sminuire in questa maniera assurda la continuità dei campioni che ho sopracitato.E' una mancanza di rispetto verso quei giocatori.

Personalmente credo che CR7 quest'anno meriti il pallone d'oro.Chi ha visto le partite del Real Madrid avrà notato che negli ultimi 3/4 anni il Real è CR7.Il Real vince quando Ronaldo gioca bene e fa molta fatica quando CR non gioca bene,cosa che capita raramente.
Il Real Madrid del fenomeno a livello di gioco di squadra si mangiava a colazione l'attuale Real Madrid.Quel Real non era SOLO Ronaldo,ma era una SQUADRA.Cosa che non è questo Real Madrid.

Discorso Messi: Non so che partite abbiate visto,ma arrivare a dire che Messi ha bisogno di spazi per saltare l'uomo mi sembra una fesseria,con tutto il rispetto.Io ho guardato il Barca per un sacco di anni solamente per ammirare Messi.Lionel dribla benissimo anche da fermo.Lo dico io,ma ci sono centinaia di video a dimostrarlo.
Il Barcellona senza messi perde il 70% della sua forza e non è un caso che quando Messi è infortunato il Barcellona fa fatica a vincere oppure vince di misura 1 a 0 o 2 a 0 massimo,mentre invece quando c'è Lionel dilagano in maniera incredibile.

Messi per me è il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio,per quanto riguarda continuità,tecnica,istinto del goal etc.E' il giocatore perfetto.Quest'anno però Cristiano Ronaldo gli è superiore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo,ma vorrei dire la mia.
> Per me Ronaldo (il fenomeno) è inferiore a Messi,Cristiano Ronaldo,Ibra,Sheva,Van Basten,Rooney,Ronaldinho etc etc.
> La lista è veramente molto lunga.



Ma credi che almeno se la possa giocare alla pari con Gila e Matri? 

sono daccordo che bisogna valutare la continuità fisica ma il fenomeno al 100% non era inferiore a nessuno di quelli che hai citato, anzi


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma credi che almeno se la possa giocare alla pari con Gila e Matri?
> 
> sono daccordo che bisogna valutare la continuità fisica ma il fenomeno al 100% non era inferiore a nessuno di quelli che hai citato, anzi



Allora paragonando tutti al 100% dico che per me Messi gli è superiore lo stesso e Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il vero Del Piero purtroppo non si è più visto dopo l'infortunio terribile del 98. Sicuramente non sarebbe stato comunque il più forte giocatore di sempre, ma da lì non è mai tornato quello di prima.



Del Piero sul libro ha scritto che l'infortunio gli ha fatto bene, pensava troppo a se stesso e poco ai compagni, con l'infortunio è migliorato come giocatore e ha potuto avere una carriera lunga...anche il Del Piero post infortunio era fortissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo,ma vorrei dire la mia.
> Per me Ronaldo (il fenomeno) è inferiore a Messi,Cristiano Ronaldo,Ibra,Sheva,Van Basten,Rooney,Ronaldinho etc etc.
> La lista è veramente molto lunga.
> Nel calcio conta la continuità e basta.E' questa fa la differenza tra un buon giocatore e un campione.Ronaldo a livelli veramente assurdi ha fatto solo 2/3 anni.
> ...



dimentichi il fatto che con mille problemi Ronaldo il Fenomeno faceva la differenza ovunque...ciccione al Real, mezzo rotto da noi, con 100 kg in Brasile
anche quando era tornato nel 2002 faceva la differenza, era sempre il numero 1

cmq visto che sei nuovo presentati quì
http://www.milanworld.net/prendi-il-tuo-posto-vf40/


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2013)

Penso che se messi si fosse rotto nell anno in cui vinse pallone d oro,champions,campionato a quest ora staremo a dire che era il giocatore piu forte di tutti i tempi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Facciamo un sondaggio sul miglior trio d'attacco moderno e passato?
> "CR7-Ibra-Messi" vs "Ronaldo-Van Basten-Maradona"



bisogna aggiungerne altri...e Ronaldo è venuto 7-8 anni dopo di quei 2 al Top quindi io farei "Ronaldo-Zidane-Del Piero"
poi bisogna aggiungere anni 50-60-70-80
Di Stefano-Puskas-Pelè
Charlton-Eusebio-Best
Cruijff-Muller-Rivera
Zico-Platini-Maradona
Baggio-Van Basten-Gullit


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldo è stra-superiore ha ragione Sacchi...pochi ****.i; è sufficiente guardare *contro chi giocava Ronaldo* e contro chi giocano Messi e Cristiano, ditemi se oltre questi due (a parte quest'anno grazie al Bayern) c'è DAVVERO qualche giocatore (che non giochi nelle loro squadre però) che possa ambire al pallone d'oro. Non c'è...tolti Iniesta e Xavi rimane poca roba: Rooney? Bale asd, Van Persie? 

Come detto quest'anno il pallone lo avrebbe dovuto vincere uno del Bayern..ma come premio per la squadra, non per il valore assoluto di un giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> , ditemi se oltre questi due (a parte quest'anno grazie al Bayern) c'è DAVVERO qualche giocatore (che non giochi nelle loro squadre però) che possa ambire al pallone d'oro. Non c'è...tolti Iniesta e Xavi rimane poca roba: Rooney? Bale asd, Van Persie?



semplice, perchè quei 2 sono superiori a tutti ora...10 anni fa Sheva-Henry-Raul-Van Nisterlooy-Ronaldinho-Totti-Del Piero ecc.ecc. erano più o meno sullo stesso livello, ora Ronaldo e Messi sono fantastici...Rooney, Aguero, Suarez, Lewandowski ecc.ecc. sono grandissimi giocatori, ma inferiori a quei 2 mostri
potenzialmente non vedo nessuno che può superare quei 2


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> semplice, perchè quei 2 sono superiori a tutti ora...10 anni fa Sheva-Henry-Raul-Van Nisterlooy-Ronaldinho-Totti-Del Piero ecc.ecc. erano più o meno sullo stesso livello, ora Ronaldo e Messi sono fantastici...Rooney, Aguero, Suarez, Lewandowski ecc.ecc. sono grandissimi giocatori, ma inferiori a quei 2 mostri
> potenzialmente non vedo nessuno che può superare quei 2



Ti sei dimenticato di citare i difensori e i centrocampisti...no i giocatori che hai citato non valgono un'unghia di Sheva, Totti, Del Piero, Raul, Figo ecc...no ma seriamente credi che Lewa, Aguero e gli altri possano un giorno essere da pallone d'oro? L'unico che avrebbe potuto vincerlo era Rooney e forse Eto'o ma gli altri non sono per nulla da Pallone d'oro...*Totti, Raul, Zidane, Figo ecc. erano ogni anno da pallone d'oro, ogni santo anno*, e questo per almeno 10 anni, oggi non c'è nessuno e non perchè Messi e Ronaldo siano forti è che tolti quei due gli altri son semplici campioni e non furoriclasse: oggi quei due sono gli unici fuoriclasse (saranno tre se esplode Neymar)...mentre al tempo del fenomeno di fuoriclasse ce n'erano almeno 10/15 (basta quardare la nazionale brasiliana di allora e quella odierna per rendersene conto)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di citare i difensori e i centrocampisti...no i giocatori che hai citato non valgono un'unghia di Sheva, Totti, Del Piero, Raul, Figo ecc...no ma seriamente credi che Lewa, Aguero e gli altri possano un giorno essere da pallone d'oro? L'unico che avrebbe potuto vincerlo era Rooney e forse Eto'o ma gli altri non sono per nulla da Pallone d'oro...*Totti, Raul, Zidane, Figo ecc. erano ogni anno da pallone d'oro, ogni santo anno*, e questo per almeno 10 anni, oggi non c'è nessuno e non perchè Messi e Ronaldo siano forti è che tolti quei due gli altri son semplici campioni e non furoriclasse: oggi quei due sono gli unici fuoriclasse (saranno tre se esplode Neymar)...mentre al tempo del fenomeno di fuoriclasse ce n'erano almeno 10/15 (basta quardare la nazionale brasiliana di allora e quella odierna per rendersene conto)



no Lewandowski, Aguero sono più scarsi di Totti, Del Piero, Raul ecc.ecc. ma sono dei Campioni...se C.Ronaldo e Messi stavano al Top 10 anni fa erano sempre loro 2 i giocatori più forti al mondo, certo non c'era un abisso, ma erano sempre i numeri 1


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

Non sarebbero stati superiori continuamente e ogni anno come accade ora, se la sarebbero giocata con:

Ronaldo
Rivaldo
Ronaldinho
Raul
Figo
Zidane 
Gerrard
Sheva
Nedved
Maldin
Ecc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non sarebbero stati superiori continuamente e ogni anno come accade ora, se la sarebbero giocata con:
> 
> Ronaldo
> Rivaldo
> ...



se parliamo dal 2003-2004 se la sarebbero giocata con questi per il Pallone d'oro, ma sarebbero stati lo stesso i più forti perchè Zidane era in calo e Ronaldo non era quello dell'inter


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

sto considerando il periodo 97/2007 con i giocatori di quel periodo CR7 e Messi avrebbero fatto molta fatica a vincere il pallone d'oro...riguardo alla superiorità: non credo proprio che sarebbero stati superiori come dici...di certo avrebbero segnato molto meno, e avrebbero vinto molto meno, era un'altra epoca...certamnete avrebbero avuto stagioni in cui sarebbero stati superiori ma, *ed è questo che mi preme dire,* non avrebbero dominato in modo continuo per 5/6 anni come fanno Leo e CR7 dal 2008 ad oggi


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2013)

Mandraghe: Vuoi dirmi che Aguero non è un campione?Che Ribery non è un fenomeno?Che Bale è scarso?
Thiago Silva è il difensore più forte del mondo,poi ci sono i vari Sergio Ramos,Kompany,David Luiz,Dante etc che sono ottimi difensori.

Penso pure io che 10/15 anni fa c'erano attaccanti più forti,nel senso che in numero c'erano più fuori classe rispetto ad ora,ma questo non vuol dire che ora ci siano degli attaccanti scarsi,oppure che CR7 e Messi non avessero lottato per il pallone d'oro.Ma concordo con te,non avrebbero dominato cosi tanto!Hai perfettamente ragione.


Ora vi posto il video di un goal che ho visto in diretta di Messi..Uno dei suoi goal più belli,giuro che non ci credevo quando l'ho visto!

"Messi non sa crearsi gli spazi" "Messi non sa driblare da fermo" "Messi gioca solo in velocità"

Come scusa?


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ronaldo Van Basten Maradona al 100 % erano forse superiori, ma non possiamo mettere in 2° piano la tenuta fisica anche se magari è solo una questione di fortuna
> In assoluto per continuità di prestazioni Messi Ibra e C Ronaldo già adesso sono superiori
> In poche parole se una squadra avesse avuto la fortuna di avere i primi 3 non li avrebbe quasi mai schierati contemporaneamente, mentre il secondo trio è fenomenale anche perchè giocano sempre nonostante le botte che prendono e forse anche il loro stile di vita è più professionale, a parte Van Basten



senza offesa, ma Van Basten sarebbe meno continuo di Ibra? No perché in Champions la continuità di Ibra non esiste in confronto a quella di Van.


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mandraghe: Vuoi dirmi che Aguero non è un campione?Che Ribery non è un fenomeno?Che Bale è scarso?
> Thiago Silva è il difensore più forte del mondo,poi ci sono i vari Sergio Ramos,Kompany,David Luiz,Dante etc che sono ottimi difensori.
> 
> Penso pure io che 10/15 anni fa c'erano attaccanti più forti,nel senso che in numero c'erano più fuori classe rispetto ad ora,ma questo non vuol dire che ora ci siano degli attaccanti scarsi,oppure che CR7 e Messi non avessero lottato per il pallone d'oro.Ma concordo con te,non avrebbero dominato cosi tanto!Hai perfettamente ragione.
> ...



scusa ma quel gol è viziato da una capella mostruosa dei due difensori che chiudono entrambi dalla stessa parte lasciando scoperta proprio la via verso la porta. Nesta 37 anni, da fermo o in velocità, ha ANNIENTATO Messi, così come Baresi era l'incubo di Maradona (e di qualsiasi brasiliano, ovviamente)


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Dite quello che vi pare, nella top 10 dei giocatori più forti di tutti i tempi io ci metto Baresi Nesta e Maldini senza sé e senza ma, si parla di giocatori, non di ruoli.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma quel gol è viziato da una capella mostruosa dei due difensori che chiudono entrambi dalla stessa parte lasciando scoperta proprio la via verso la porta. Nesta 37 anni, da fermo o in velocità, ha ANNIENTATO Messi, così come Baresi era l'incubo di Maradona (e di qualsiasi brasiliano, ovviamente)



Si in effetti è un gol facile,aveva tutto lo spazio del mondo e la difesa non era schierata.Lo avrebbe fatto pure Matri.
Il fatto che lo faccia sembrare facile non vuol dire che lo sia.



2515 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che vi pare, nella top 10 dei giocatori più forti di tutti i tempi io ci metto Baresi Nesta e Maldini senza sé e senza ma, si parla di giocatori, non di ruoli.



Concordo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco la gente si dimentica di sta cosa. 21 anni migliore al mondiale "eheheh ma giocava nel Brasile" rotfl il fatto che a 21 anno sei il migliore di tutti nel BRASILE e nel mondiale è solo un pregio.



Ed ho dimenticato il Pallone d'oro a 21 anni, il più giovane di sempre penso. Quello che Messi e Ronaldo hanno iniziato a fare 22-23 anni, Ronaldo lo faceva già a 18 anni: 200 gol tra i professionisti a 22 anni chi li ha mai fatti?!


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Alla faccia del Messi fan... Anche io ti do un consiglio, non usare numeri parziali per incensare un giocatore.
> 
> Il gol di Mijatovic era 100'000 volte più pensante di quelli di Messi dato che le 2 finali della pulce sono finite 2 a 0 e 3 a 1 e lui ha segnato i secondi gol di entrambe le partite.
> 
> ...



In effetti un gol sull'1-1 che sblocca la partita non è pesante  così come quello del 2-0 che la chiude . Assist di Iniesta col Manchester cosa? Gli ha fatto un passaggio di un metro con Messi che stava a 30 metri dalla porta, ma facciamo i seri per favore. Allora vale anche quello di Messi per Iniesta col Chelsea a Londra. Passi quello di Xavi ma lì Messi fa un gol clamoroso. 

Che incoerenza mamma mia, anche la storia dei compagni, te l'ho già detto, non sei credibile, sminuisci Messi ed esalti Pelè che quello che ha vinto l'ha vinto con una nazionale leggendaria, eh ma ha segnato i gol decisivi, si COME MESSI ma chissà perchè per lui non vale. Iniesta e Xavi hanno vinto anche con Ronaldinho, pensa che il Brasile un mondiale l'ha vinto SENZA PELE'. E non mi tirare fuori i successi col Santos, Pelè se è un candidato al titolo di GOAT lo è grazie ai 3 mondiali (2 sostanzialmente ma vabbè) vinti col Brasile.

Non vi rendete minimamente conto che fate dei ragionamenti che potrebbero ridimensionare qualsiasi altra leggenda a parte Maradona che di fatto è l'unico che ha vinto con compagni normali.

P.S. E comunque nei successi di Rijkard Messi c'era già, non era determinante come ora ma al netto degli infortuni era già titolare di quel Barcellona. E mi risulta che qualche trofeo con Ronaldinho non l'han vinto, anche quando erano _mostruosamente più forte di ogni avversario_ cit.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo,ma vorrei dire la mia.
> Per me Ronaldo (il fenomeno) è inferiore a Messi,Cristiano Ronaldo,Ibra,Sheva,Van Basten,Rooney,Ronaldinho etc etc.
> La lista è veramente molto lunga.
> Nel calcio conta la continuità e basta.E' questa fa la differenza tra un buon giocatore e un campione.Ronaldo a livelli veramente assurdi ha fatto solo 2/3 anni.
> ...


Quanti anni hai, per curiosità? Mi sa che sei troppo piccolo per ricordare Ronaldo prima dell'infortunio perchè altrimenti non avresti tirato in ballo Ibra, Sheva, Rooney ecc. 

Ronaldo dai 17 ai 22 anni ha vinto 3 classifiche cannonieri in 3 campionati diversi con la media di un gol a partita, vicecapocannoniere in Serie A (con Bierhoff che quell'anno fece tipo 30 gol), eletto miglior giocatore del Mondiale '98, Pallone d'oro a 21 anni, 180 gol in 200 partite a 22 anni ( e senza considerare le Nazionali). E questo giocatore non avrebbe avuto continuità?

Avrei voluto vedere la continuità di Messi e Cristiano se a 22 anni si fossero rotti 2 volte il ginocchio, fossero rimasti fermi oltre 2 anni e in 5 anni avessero giocato neanche 80 partite.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ma cosa lo rende oggettivamente più forte? Voglio dire, a quei livelli penso sia onestamente difficile dire chi fosse realmente il più forte.



Li ho visti entrambi da avversario, il fenomeno faceva costantemente paura, CR7 no...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> senza offesa, ma Van Basten sarebbe meno continuo di Ibra? No perché in Champions la continuità di Ibra non esiste in confronto a quella di Van.



non mi pare di aver detto cose diverse, Van Basten era parecchio superiore a Ibra, ma per problemi fisici ad altissimo livello ha disputato 4/5 stagioni, Ibra è 10 anni che fa vincere lo scudetto alle proprie squadre, naturalmente tranne che con Allegri,

Poi la continuità di Messi e C Ronaldo ad alti livelli è mostruosa, credo senza riscontri nella storia, sono esplosi giovani e non hanno avuto a oggi grossi cali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Li ho visti entrambi da avversario, il fenomeno faceva costantemente paura, CR7 no...


Ronaldo non fa costantemente paura? Dai, questa è soltanto questione psicologica, uno che segna una partita sì e l'altra pure e sai che inevitabilmente lo farà giocandoti contro fa paura, sempre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sacchi diceva come capacità di dribbling, smarcamento e gioco da fermo. Secondo me anche come talento e testa; se non fosse stato male prima della finale di Francia '98 e non si fosse rotto così gravemente avrebbe potuto raggiungere Pelé e Maradona... Secondo me ad oggi Messi e C.Ronaldo a questi 3 gli lavano gli scarpini...





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sensazione che quando prendeva palla poteva rendersi pericoloso anche con 5 uomini a marcarlo. Era superiore a entrambi.





iceman. ha scritto:


> Più geniale per me e un rapidità di pensiero migliore.



Insomma, più forte in fantasia, estro, ok. Ci sta. Ronaldo è molto più forte in professionalità, costanza e mi permetto di dire anche fisico. Ognuno ha le sue caratteristiche ma dire che il fenomeno fosse migliore soltanto per un fattore non lo comprendo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

la costanza di C.Ronaldo fa paura...sono 9 stagioni (dal Mondiale 2006, 2006-2007 era il numero 2 dietro a Kakà) che è tra i primi 3 giocatori al Mondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Forse sei troppo giovane per ricordare il vero Ronaldo. Solo alcuni numeri dai 17 anni ai 21 anni (fino all'infortunio):
> 
> Capocannoniere con il Cruzeiro a 17 anni
> Convocato ai Mondiali di Usa '94 a 17 anni
> ...


Eh ma la carriera di un giocatore va valutata interamente eh, Ronaldo portoghese è dov'è e non si rompe quasi mai perchè sputa sangue in allenamento, anche questo è essere fuoriclasse

Stiamo parlando di gente che ha più gol fatti che presenze, altro che quasi un gol a partita


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la costanza di C.Ronaldo fa paura...sono 9 stagioni (dal Mondiale 2006, 2006-2007 era il numero 2 dietro a Kakà) che è tra i primi 3 giocatori al Mondo



Esatto ragazzi, non possono non contare queste cose ! Messi e Ronaldo sono sulla cresta dell'onda da secoli con una continuità mai vista, per questo sono i migliori.

Mica giocare 3-4 anni come Ronaldinho e poi svenire.


Se poi parliamo di fascino, di quanto possa piacere un giocatore allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma mi spiace ( veramente eh ), non esistono giocatori nella storia del calcio che possano essere accostati a Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2013)

Fate giocare Messi e C.Ronaldo contro le difese della Serie A degli anni 80 e 90 e poi vediamo se fanno più goal che presenze. Ma come si può giudicare i giocatori (per di più di periodi diversi) basandosi solo sui numeri e le statistiche ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh ma la carriera di un giocatore va valutata interamente eh, Ronaldo portoghese è dov'è e non si rompe quasi mai perchè sputa sangue in allenamento, anche questo è essere fuoriclasse
> 
> Stiamo parlando di gente che ha più gol fatti che presenze, altro che quasi un gol a partita


Spappolarsi un ginocchio significa non allenarsi bene? Fino a 22 anni Messi e Ronaldo segnavano 10 gol a stagione, Ronaldo aveva già 200 gol tra i professionisti e svariati titoli individuali (tra quelli manca ancora un Pallone d'oro a 21 anni)

Col Cruzerio 44 gol in 47 partite
Col PSV 54 gol in 57 partite
Col Barcelona 47 gol in 49 partite
Con l'Inter 34 gol in 47 partite

Tutto in un età in cui ancora un calciatore non ha raggiunto la piena maturità (infatti Cristiano e Messi avevano probabilmente 50 gol in carriera a quell'età). Vorrei vedere se Ronaldo e Messi con un ginocchio rotto e dopo essere rimasti fermi oltre 2 annie mantengono queste medie...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Spappolarsi un ginocchio significa non allenarsi bene? Fino a 22 anni Messi e Ronaldo segnavano 10 gol a stagione, Ronaldo aveva già 200 gol tra i professionisti e svariati titoli individuali (tra quelli manca ancora un Pallone d'oro a 21 anni)
> 
> Col Cruzerio 44 gol in 47 partite
> Col PSV 54 gol in 57 partite
> ...



Tra l'altro 4 squadre diverse che valgono 1 unghia del barcellona di messi, ove il nano ha giocato solo li

Quanto era forte il fenomeno..


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2013)

I commenti del tipo, il miglior X era più forte di CR7 e di Messi, o anche di Ibra (  ) sono sbagliati in partenza. Come fate a discutere 3-4 anni di carriera con la pulce che sono 7 anni che sta facendo il disastro, e che ne farà ancora. Come potete dire che CR7 non fa paura... È un toro di 90kg che corre come una gazzella.
Ronaldo sarà stato fortissimo, ma metterlo come miglior giocatore di sempre è senza obiettività.
Vi dirò di più seguendo i vostri ragionamenti.
Il miglior Sheva era l'attaccante più forte di sempre. Perché? Segnava sempre gol importanti. Quindi, per una caratteristica per un e per un periodo di tempo, lo metto al top di quegli altri.
Io non vi capisco veramente, fate del forzature assurde.
Cr7 pare una macchina, non sembra avere limiti. È assurdo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fate giocare Messi e C.Ronaldo contro le difese della Serie A degli anni 80 e 90 e poi vediamo se fanno più goal che presenze. Ma come si può giudicare i giocatori (per di più di periodi diversi) basandosi solo sui numeri e le statistiche ?



che centra...allora fai giocare Maradona, Best e compagnia in questo Calcio dove non puoi saltare un solo allenamento e devi essere sempre in forma fisicamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Spappolarsi un ginocchio significa non allenarsi bene? Fino a 22 anni Messi e Ronaldo segnavano 10 gol a stagione, Ronaldo aveva già 200 gol tra i professionisti e svariati titoli individuali (tra quelli manca ancora un Pallone d'oro a 21 anni)
> 
> Col Cruzerio 44 gol in 47 partite
> Col PSV 54 gol in 57 partite
> ...



per me Ronaldo il Fenomeno è più forti di questi 2, ma allora io ti dico vorrei vedere se rimaneva altri 6-7 anni al Top facendo una vita d'atleta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2013)

Mi accodo a Jaqen. Il Dida 2003-2004 è il miglior portiere di sempre, il Ronaldinho 2005 è il miglior giocatore di tutti i tempi.
Si guardano le carriere, le car-rie-re, Ronaldo il fenomeno aveva quei numeri? D'accordo, ma ce l'ha anche Ronaldo il portoghese. Qua non stiamo dicendo che Ronaldo non sia forte, forse i due Ronaldo stanno là(io preferisco Cristiano), siete voi che volete per forza far essere il brasiliano più forte, siete voi che dite "gli pulisce gli scarpini, non vale un'unghia e bla bla bla".
Cioè, prendete le carriere di Messi e Ronaldo, poi ditemi cosa dovrebbero fare di più per convincervi di essere tra i calciatori più forti di sempre, ditemelo perché non capisco, non capisco cosa debbano fare, devono fare 50 goal in 40 partite trascinando il Poggibonsi in finale di Champions? Devono vincere il mondiale con Portogallo e Argentina, due nazionali scarsissime? 
Voi siete accecati dall'amore per certi giocatori, io amo alla follia Shevchenko, perché ci son cresciuto, perché per me era un idolo ma per il fatto che sia Sheva non mi posso permettere di dire che Ibra gli pulisca gli scarpini; tifo il Milan, per me Va Basten è una leggenda, non per questo non devo ammettere che Ibrahimovic valga Van Basten e ditemi quello che volete ma è così.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> I commenti del tipo, il miglior X era più forte di CR7 e di Messi, o anche di Ibra (  ) sono sbagliati in partenza. Come fate a discutere 3-4 anni di carriera con la pulce che sono 7 anni che sta facendo il disastro, e che ne farà ancora. Come potete dire che CR7 non fa paura... È un toro di 90kg che corre come una gazzella.
> Ronaldo sarà stato fortissimo, ma metterlo come miglior giocatore di sempre è senza obiettività.
> Vi dirò di più seguendo i vostri ragionamenti.
> Il miglior Sheva era l'attaccante più forte di sempre. Perché? Segnava sempre gol importanti. Quindi, per una caratteristica per un e per un periodo di tempo, lo metto al top di quegli altri.
> ...


Cristiano pare una macchina, Ronaldo era un cyborg


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che centra...allora fai giocare Maradona, Best e compagnia in questo Calcio dove non puoi saltare un solo allenamento e devi essere sempre in forma fisicamente



Non hai capito, non solo quelle difese erano DI UN ALTRO PIANETA, ma con i falli che là erano concessi essere integri fisicamente alla perfezione era UTOPIA PURA. Credete che Van Basten si sia rotto perché era fragile dall'inizio o perché ha subìto falli da macellaio? Messi e CR7 si sarebbero fatti la metà della carriera in Italia in quel periodo. Maradona, Best e gli altri con le difese che ci sono adesso a livello MONDIALE segnerebbero bendati.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

Ok Cr7 e Messi sono continui, nessuno lo nega;

però oggi c'è qualche difensore paragonabile non dico a Baresi o Scirea ma a Thuram, Nesta, Cannavaro, Desailly, Stam o addiritura i De Boer e Koeman?

Thiago Silva per quanto bravo è inferiore a quelli citati; inoltre se uno dei migliori è David Luiz c'è qualcosa che non torna...

Ad esempio oggi uno come Chivu sarebbe considerato una superstar mentre negli anni che considero (97/2007: quelli del Ronaldo migliore) era quasi uno qualunque...idem Samuel

Oggi Mascherano (!) è il centrale del Barça e ho detto tutto!

Ci sono oggi terzini non dico come Tassotti o Maldini ma anche come Roberto Carlos e Cafù, o addiritura Neville? 

Un po' Marcelo si avvicina..ma non sarà mai come quelli citati..

C'è qualche centrocampista centrale come Ancelotti, Albertini, Keane, Deschamps, Vieira, Scholes, Makelele?

E mi fermo qua...per come la penso esclusi CR7 e Messi più Ibra Xavi e Iniesta...oggi non c'è nessun altro giocatore che sarà davvero ricordato in futuro; 

Perciò mio parere il football attuale offre davvero ben poca cosa...forse i giocatori sembrano più bravi perchè li vediamo in hd 

Quindi è normale che Cr7 e Messi abbiano una continuità impressionante e segnino gol a raffica, praticamente ci sono solo loro, giocano nelle squadre più ricche del globo, e nonostante ciò in Europa mancano la vittoria da anni...mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, non solo quelle difese erano DI UN ALTRO PIANETA, ma con i falli che là erano concessi essere integri fisicamente alla perfezione era UTOPIA PURA. Credete che Van Basten si sia rotto perché era fragile dall'inizio o perché ha subìto falli da macellaio? Messi e CR7 si sarebbero fatti la metà della carriera in Italia in quel periodo. Maradona, Best e gli altri con le difese che ci sono adesso a livello MONDIALE segnerebbero bendati.



ma fisicamente sarebbero in forma?


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Novembre 2013)

Lo volete capire che gli infortuni incidono nella carriera di un giocatore?La storia parla di un Ronaldo stratosferico per 2/3 anni e basta.E' stato sfortunato questo è vero,ma coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte.
Io non so come facciate a parlare di Ronaldo come giocatore più forte della storia,un giocatore che a livelli assurdi ha fatto solo 3 anni.
Facendo cosi si sminuisce la grande continuità dei campioni come Messi e CR7!

Ronaldo è stato un campione,ma non il migliore!Per me è pure sotto a CR7!
Cristiano Ronaldo da solo ha portato il Portogallo ai mondiali!Mi direte che ha giocato contro la Svezia,ma ha pur sempre segnato solo lui!Se non ci fosse stato lui ai mondiali ci andrebbe la Svezia,non il Portogallo!
Mi parlate di difese ultra forti del passato,bè CR7 gioca da un bel pò di anni e di difese forti ne ha incontrate!

Poi non so voi,ma a me fa paura un giocatore che ha quella media goal pazzesca.E' un mostro fisicamente,corre veloce,è bravo con entrambi i piedi,è completo!Son sicuro che se lo si mettesse a fare il centrale di difesa sarebbe mostruoso pure li.

Per me essere campioni significa avere continuità,quella che Ronaldo ha avuto solo in parte.Quella che Messi e CR7 hanno da tutta la vita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2013)

Senza offesa, ma per me accostare Cristiano Ronaldo al Ronaldo brasiliano è una bestemmia. Per me siamo su due categorie differenti. Il portoghese è un grande giocatore, ma incapace di creare gol dal nulla come il brasiliano. Ronaldo faceva impazzire Nesta che in un'intervista disse chiaramente che quando Ronaldo lo puntava pregava di prenderla... Messi contro Nesta a Barcellona non ha toccato boccia, ed era un Nesta ormai in fase ampiamente calante. 

Io Ronaldo me lo ricordo bene, avevo 16 anni e ho visto bene le partite del fenomeno. L'unico in grado di opporre una qualche resistenza alla sua egemonia è stato Del Piero che nel '97-'98 fece una stagione ai livelli del miglior Maradona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok Cr7 e Messi sono continui, nessuno lo nega;
> 
> però oggi c'è qualche difensore paragonabile non dico a Baresi o Scirea ma a Thuram, Nesta, Cannavaro, Desailly, Stam o addiritura i De Boer e Koeman?
> 
> ...


Thiago Silva perché non sarebbe ai loro livelli? Soltanto perché quelli hanno giocato prima e lui gioca adesso? Poi, per me, oggi c'è Hummels, non troppo tempo fa c'erano Puyol e Ferdinand. In generale sui difensori ti do ragione, non te la posso dare negli altri ruoli però. Un terzino di livello? Lahm, vale assolutamente i Carlos, i Cafù o i Tassotti.

A centrocampo ci sono Schweinsteiger, Xavi, Iniesta, Pirlo, Muller e ci sono ancora Lampard e Gerrard che se permetti se li mangiano a colazione Keane, Albertini, Deschamps & Co. altro che football attuale poca cosa. Quando c'è l'ammirazione per qualcuno o qualcosa e questo qualcuno o qualcosa vengono tramandati finiscono sempre per assumere un valore superiore a quello reale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva perché non sarebbe ai loro livelli? Soltanto perché quelli hanno giocato prima e lui gioca adesso? Poi per me, oggi c'è Hummels, non troppo tempo fa c'erano Puyol e Ferdinand. In generale sui difensori ti do ragione, non te la posso dare negli altri ruoli però. Un terzino di livello? Lahm, vale assolutamente i Carlo, i Cafù o i Tassotti.
> 
> A centrocampo ci sono Schweinsteiger, Xavi, Iniesta, Pirlo, Muller e ci sono ancora Lampard e Gerrard che se permetti se li mangiano a colazione *Keane*, Albertini, Deschamps & Co.



Cosa? Avrei una paura immensa scendere sul campo contro Roy Keane, bravo anche tecnicamente e infatti mi sembra che l'abbiamo messo sulla lista dei mediani più forti di sempre
per il resto sono d'accordo


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Per me il paragone neanche si pone


----------



## Jaqen (25 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il portoghese è un grande giocatore, ma incapace di creare gol dal nulla come il brasiliano.


----------



## Aldo (25 Novembre 2013)

come l' IPhone quello con la "C" e la versione low-cost è più scarso, io aspetto che esca S.Ronaldo


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma per me accostare Cristiano Ronaldo al Ronaldo brasiliano è una bestemmia. Per me siamo su due categorie differenti. Il portoghese è un grande giocatore, ma incapace di creare gol dal nulla come il brasiliano. Ronaldo faceva impazzire Nesta che in un'intervista disse chiaramente che quando Ronaldo lo puntava pregava di prenderla... Messi contro Nesta a Barcellona non ha toccato boccia, ed era un Nesta ormai in fase ampiamente calante.
> 
> Io Ronaldo me lo ricordo bene, avevo 16 anni e ho visto bene le partite del fenomeno. L'unico in grado di opporre una qualche resistenza alla sua egemonia è stato Del Piero che nel '97-'98 fece una stagione ai livelli del miglior Maradona.


nON SONo d'accordo. Sopratutto sulla frase: il portoghese non sa inventare gol dal nulla.
Mi chiedo se hai mai visto una sua partita.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva perché non sarebbe ai loro livelli? Soltanto perché quelli hanno giocato prima e lui gioca adesso? Poi, per me, oggi c'è Hummels, non troppo tempo fa c'erano Puyol e Ferdinand. In generale sui difensori ti do ragione, non te la posso dare negli altri ruoli però. Un terzino di livello? Lahm, vale assolutamente i Carlos, i Cafù o i Tassotti.
> 
> A centrocampo ci sono Schweinsteiger, Xavi, Iniesta, Pirlo, Muller e ci sono ancora Lampard e Gerrard che se permetti se li mangiano a colazione Keane, Albertini, Deschamps & Co. altro che football attuale poca cosa. Quando c'è l'ammirazione per qualcuno o qualcosa e questo qualcuno o qualcosa vengono tramandati finiscono sempre per assumere un valore superiore a quello reale.





Rispetto le tue opinioni ma non le condivido:

no, per quanto bene si voglia a Thiago, non è assolutamente paragonabile ai difensori che ho citato, Idem Puyol e Ferdinand, bei difensori, ma neanche lontanamente paragonabili ai mostri che ho citato: al massimo potrebbero valere un Costacurta, un Filippo Galli...

su Hummels: non vale nemmeno Koheler..figuriamoci gli altri 

Su Lahm permettimi di dirti che forse non ricordi chi erano Tassotti e i 2 brasiliani...

Su Cafù: a chiunque dica che è uguale a Lahm gli consiglio di riguardarsi la semifinale di ritorno Barça-Milan 2006 con Eto'o che fa il terzino su di lui e si che Cafù allora aveva pure i suoi annetti...e mi fermo qua

Xavi e Iniesta li ho citati anche io ma sono gli unici...Pirlo, Lampard e Gerrard hanno dato il meglio all'interno del periodo che ho considerato (97/2007) e il fatto che ancora oggi (vecchi e imbolsiti) facciano la loro figura dovrebbe essere esplicativo del livello attuale dei calciatori

Muller, ad essere generosi, vale un Djorkaeff qualunque...

Keane e Scholes evidentemente non li ricordi...io si e quando affrontavano Deschamps e Davids o il Gattuso e Pirlo dei tempi migliori, ti assicuro che era un spettacolo...inoltre molti centrocampisti li ho volutamente omessi: ad es. Redondo 

Schweinsteiger: fortissimo non c'è dubbio, ma come lui anni fa ce n'erano almeno una decina...

Un altro esempio, Lewandosky: gran bel giocatore, ma Vieri e Batistuta gli pisciano in testa idem per Balotelli

No, non è perchè sono attuali che denigro i calciatori di oggi, è che proprio non si possono paragonare a qualli 10/15 anni fa; sono oggettivamente meno forti..e il fatto che, eslusi Messi e CR7, nessun altro possa seriamente ambire al pallone d'oro la dice lunga


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2013)

Rio Ferdinand e Pujol nel loro prime a Cannavaro non hanno proprio nulla da invidiare, Vieri esattamente in cosa sarebbe superiore tanto per fare un nome a Falcao?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rio Ferdinand e Pujol nel loro prime a Cannavaro non hanno proprio nulla da invidiare, *Vieri esattamente in cosa sarebbe superiore tanto per fare un nome a Falcao?*



stai scherzando? Segnava solo lui ai Mondiali 98 e 2002, con la Juve nel 97 in Champions segnava ai quarti e in semifinale, nei primi anni 2000 era l'unico attaccante al mondo che aveva la media di 1 gol a partita nei Campionati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rispetto le tue opinioni ma non le condivido:
> 
> no, per quanto bene si voglia a Thiago, non è assolutamente paragonabile ai difensori che ho citato, Idem Puyol e Ferdinand, bei difensori, ma neanche lontanamente paragonabili ai mostri che ho citato: al massimo potrebbero valere un Costacurta, un Filippo Galli...
> 
> ...


Non vado oltre perché leggere che Thiago Silva valga Galli o Costacurta(e son d'accordo con chi disse che quest'ultimo non valeva più di un Astori), oppure leggere che Lahm non valga Tassotti, oppure leggere che Muller non valga più di Djorkaeff e che di Schweini ce ne fossero una decina(!!!) in passato, oppure leggere che fossero uno spettacolo i Deschamps, Davids, Keane e Scholes, come se di spettacoli non ce ne fossero abbastanza anche oggi... permetti ma significa essere di parte, troppo di parte.
Ripeto, voi siete cresciuti o comunque avete vissuto con certi giocatori, il vostro limite è non accettare che quegli stessi giocatori possano essere superati da altri, siete affezionati a loro e ai vostri ricordi, quest'è.
Ormai Davids e Gattuso son miti ma credete che valgano davvero più di un Kehdira o più di un Luiz Gustavo? Cavani e Falcao non valgono almeno quanto Batistuta e Vieri? Redondo? Ok, per me vale Xabi Alonso.
Semmai possiamo annotare le diversità dal calcio dell'epoca passata e se oggi ci sono meno centrocampisti di qualità(Iniesta e Xavi li hai citati anche tu), adesso ci sono esterni come Robben, Ribery, Bale, Hazard, Reus, Gotze tanto per dirne qualcuno.
E poi in base a cosa gli Hummels, i Ferdinand o i Puyol non potrebbero essere paragonati a Stam o Thuram, per dire? Passi Baresi che è probabilmente il più forte difensore di sempre, passi Maldini ma gli altri?


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> stai scherzando? Segnava solo lui ai Mondiali 98 e 2002, con la Juve nel 97 in Champions segnava ai quarti e in semifinale, nei primi anni 2000 era l'unico attaccante al mondo che aveva la media di 1 gol a partita nei Campionati



Io non sto scherzando per niente, dei numeri me ne frego (che per inciso son clamorosi anche quelli di Falcao che tra l'altro qualcosina in più di Bobone DA PROTAGONISTA ASSOLUTO ha vinto) , ho visto l'uno e l'altro e se devo fare un confronto tecnico tra i due la differenza la vedo a favore di Falcao casomai non certamente di Vieri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io non sto scherzando per niente, dei numeri me ne frego (che per inciso son clamorosi anche quelli di Falcao che tra l'altro qualcosina in più di Bobone DA PROTAGONISTA ASSOLUTO ha vinto) , ho visto l'uno e l'altro e se devo fare un confronto tecnico tra i due la differenza la vedo a favore di Falcao casomai non certamente di Vieri.



sono attaccanti quindi non puoi fregartene dei gol...chiamami quando fa 9 gol su 9 partite ai Mondiali (può farli visto che ha un ottima Nazionale) e quando segna ai quarti e semifinale di Champions
Bobo senza quella sfortuna (e con una testa leggermente migliore) chissà che avrebbe fatto


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2013)

Purtroppo questa chiamata non arriverà ma ti potrei dire chiamami quando trascinerà Porto e Atletico Madrid alla vittoria di due europa league o di una coppa del re vinta contro il Real Madrid di Cristiano Ronaldo. Ha segnato ai quarti e in semifinale, e allora? Pure Gilardino ha segnato in semifinale di champions, mo gli facciamo un monumento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa chiamata non arriverà ma ti potrei dire chiamami quando trascinerà Porto e Atletico Madrid alla vittoria di due europa league o di una coppa del re vinta contro il Real Madrid di Cristiano Ronaldo. Ha segnato ai quarti e in semifinale, e allora? Pure Gilardino ha segnato in semifinale di champions, mo gli facciamo un monumento.



ha segnato due gol importanti andata e ritorno in semifinale contro l'Ajax
vuoi mettere 2 edizioni di Europa League contro 9 gol al Mondiale?

il paragone si deve fare a fine carriera o almeno a 32-33 anni non adesso


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2013)

i 9 gol al mondiale cosa hanno portato? Contro chi li ha fatti sti gol ai mondiali? E soprattutto con chi giocava in nazionale? Allora Klose che di gol ai mondiali ne ha segnati più di Pelè cos'è? Dio? Io valuto la carriera di un giocatore nel suo complesso non in base a 4 o 5 partite.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> nON SONo d'accordo. Sopratutto sulla frase: il portoghese non sa inventare gol dal nulla.
> Mi chiedo se hai mai visto una sua partita.


Io mi chiedo se sappiate leggere oppure vi divertite a trollare. Perché se non sai leggere ti consiglio di imparare prima l'italiano e poi tornare a scrivere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> i 9 gol al mondiale cosa hanno portato? Contro chi li ha fatti sti gol ai mondiali? E soprattutto con chi giocava in nazionale? Allora Klose che di gol ai mondiali ne ha segnati più di Pelè cos'è? Dio? Io valuto la carriera di un giocatore nel suo complesso non in base a 4 o 5 partite.



il Mondiale è tutta altra roba rispetto all'Europa League dove ci sono tutte squadrette (solo 2-3 si salvano)...giocava con fenomeni, ma anche Falcao giocava con grandi giocatori PER l'Europa League...Bobo faceva 24 gol su 23 partite nella Serie A, l'anno prima 22 su 25 partite, in Spagna 24 su 24...Capocannoniere in Spagna e in Italia saltando 10 partite e me lo vuoi paragonare a Falcao?


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

si, hai capito bene, lo voglio paragonare a Falcao, per me è pure più forte Falcao, qual è il problema? I numeri li citate solo quando vi fa comodo? Son 3 giorni che leggo che Ronaldo è più forte di Messi e Cristiano, eppure a numeri non dovrebbe esserci paragone. Come giocatore Falcao non ha proprio nulla da invidiare a Vieri, NULLA, semmai il contrario. 

P.S. Cile, Camerun, Austria, Norvegia, Equador, Corea Del Sud e Croazia, questi invece sono squadroni


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

Anche per me Falcao è più forte di Vieri, più famelico. 
Però anche Vieri è stato uno dei migliori bomber in circolazione fino al 2003,2004.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si, hai capito bene, lo voglio paragonare a Falcao, per me è pure più forte Falcao, qual è il problema? I numeri li citate solo quando vi fa comodo? Son 3 giorni che leggo che Ronaldo è più forte di Messi e Cristiano, eppure a numeri non dovrebbe esserci paragone. Come giocatore Falcao non ha proprio nulla da invidiare a Vieri, NULLA, semmai il contrario.
> 
> P.S. Cile, Camerun, Austria, Norvegia, Equador, Corea Del Sud e Croazia, questi invece sono squadroni



numeri di Messi e Ronaldo in base ai numeri? 400 gol da professionista per il portoghese, 365 per Messi...non parliamo di loro due sennò non la smettiamo più

poi tra gli attaccanti che hanno fatto dai 9 gol in su solo 4 sono moderni (Ronaldo, Klose, Batistuta e Vieri)
cmq sempre Mondiale si tratta che centra? 9 gol su 9 partite sono tantissimi, per me non abbiamo idea di cosa rappresenta il Mondiale
allora pure Batistuta che ha fatto 10 gol, ha segnato a tante squadre normali 3 alla Grecia, 1 Romania, 1 Giappone, 3 Jamaica, 1 Nigeria e 1 all'unica grande squadra Inghilterra

oppure Klose secondo miglior marcatore dei Mondiali ne ha fatti 10 a squadrette, 3 Arabia Saudita, 1 Irlanda, 1 Camerun, 2 Costa Rica, 2 Ecuador
1 Australia e 1 Argentina, 1 Inghilterra 2 ancora all'Argentina


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

Ma tu leggi cosa scrivo? Ho detto Ronaldo il fenomeno con gli altri due. Ronaldo in carriera ha segnato praticamente gli stessi gol che hanno segnato Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi che hanno ancora 6-7 anni di carriera davanti, quindi a numeri non dovrebbe esserci paragone, eppure qui sono giorni che leggo che quei due dovrebbero solo lucidargli le scarpe. Quindi tornando a Vieri dei gol che ha segnato al mondiale mi interessa relativamente, io sto facendo un paragone tecnico tra i due e per me è più forte Falcao, punto e basta.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche per me Falcao è più forte di Vieri, più famelico.
> Però anche Vieri è stato uno dei migliori bomber in circolazione fino al 2003,2004.



Infatti non sto dicendo che Vieri era una s.ega, il paragone lo sto facendo con Falcao, ovvero il centravanti puro (forse con Cavani) più forte al mondo da 2-3 anni a questa parte, non con Carrol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma tu leggi cosa scrivo? Ho detto Ronaldo il fenomeno con gli altri due. Ronaldo in carriera ha segnato praticamente gli stessi gol che hanno segnato Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi che hanno ancora 6-7 anni di carriera davanti, quindi a numeri non dovrebbe esserci paragone, eppure qui sono giorni che leggo che quei due dovrebbero solo lucidargli le scarpe. Quindi tornando a Vieri dei gol che ha segnato al mondiale mi interessa relativamente, io sto facendo un paragone tecnico tra i due e per me è più forte Falcao, punto e basta.



ahah errore mio
essere più forti tecnicamente non significa essere più forti come giocatori...sennò Inzaghi cos'è?


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si, hai capito bene, lo voglio paragonare a Falcao, per me è pure più forte Falcao, qual è il problema? I numeri li citate solo quando vi fa comodo? Son 3 giorni che leggo che Ronaldo è più forte di Messi e Cristiano, eppure a numeri non dovrebbe esserci paragone. *Come giocatore* Falcao non ha proprio nulla da invidiare a Vieri, NULLA, semmai il contrario.
> 
> P.S. Cile, Camerun, Austria, Norvegia, Equador, Corea Del Sud e Croazia, questi invece sono squadroni



non mi far ripetere le cose 200 volte


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Vieri più forte di Falcao


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non mi far ripetere le cose 200 volte



apposta...e io devo ripetere che essere più forti tecnicamente non significa essere migliore come giocatore...o lo vogliamo paragonare pure a Inzaghi? la tecnica conta fino a un certo punto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vieri più forte di Falcao



i tuoi post sono sempre i soliti...deridi le opinioni che non condividi...almeno scrivi la tua opinione (come facciamo io e Snake che non la pensiamo quasi mai allo stesso modo) perchè alla lunga stanca


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> i tuoi post sono sempre i soliti...deridi le opinioni che non condividi...almeno scrivi la tua opinione (come facciamo io e Snake che non la pensiamo quasi mai allo stesso modo) perchè alla lunga stanca


Eh sì. Le derido proprio.


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

Vi giustifico solo se state parlando di Paulo Roberto Falcaoooooooo 

Radamel è un ottimo attaccante ma ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non sono di certo 2 Europa League a fare la differenza altrimenti dobbiamo andare a ripescare tutti i fenomeni della Mitropa e reinserirli nell'elenco dei giocatori da pallone d'oro...

Ad oggi ha vinto 1 campionato argentino e 1 portoghese ed in nazionale in 50 partite ha segnato 20 gol. 

Bobo in nazionale girava con la media di un gol ogni 2 partite ed è stato capocannoniere in Serie A e in Liga (con 1 gol a partita), Falcao è stato capocannoniere solo in Portogallo mentre in Spagna, con delle difese da legapro, ha tenuto medie più basse di quelle del buon Bobo.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Radamel ha segnato facendo vincere le finali europee alle proprie squadre. E' uno che nei momenti importanti segna. Sarà ma non ho mai perdonato a Bobone quel tiro al cielo contro la Corea dopo aver subito il pareggio.

E poi Falcao ha tutto. Non venitemi a dire che Vieri aveva precisione, un buon tiro ecc. Falcao invece ha dimostrato di essere completo, è un attaccante perfetto che personalmente vorrei avere mille volte di più del vecchio BoboneGol.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vi giustifico solo se state parlando di Paulo Roberto Falcaoooooooo
> 
> Radamel è un ottimo attaccante ma ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non sono di certo 2 Europa League a fare la differenza altrimenti dobbiamo andare a ripescare tutti i fenomeni della Mitropa e reinserirli nell'elenco dei giocatori da pallone d'oro...
> 
> ...



Ma che dici ma se è più forte anche di Van Basten e Rummenigge!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vi giustifico solo se state parlando di Paulo Roberto Falcaoooooooo
> 
> Radamel è un ottimo attaccante ma ha ancora molto da dimostrare, non sono di certo 2 Europa League a fare la differenza altrimenti dobbiamo andare a ripescare tutti i fenomeni della Mitropa e reinserirli nell'elenco dei giocatori da pallone d'oro...
> 
> ...



ma infatti ora non c'è paragone...


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Capitolo Inzaghi. Inzaghi aveva istinto, voglia di provarci, senso del rischio e soprattutto attaccamento a qualsiasi maglia alla fine. Aveva un grande giocatore come Sheva che gli girava attorno. Aveva un grande giocatore come Del Piero che faceva lo stesso.
Per dire, il paragone Falcao Vieri non ci sta. Sono due giocatori diversi. Il paragone Vieri-Inzaghi già di più. Però guarda caso i giocatori del passato sono sempre meglio di quelli del presente. Mah.
In passato facevano 30 partite massimo all'anno, oggi ne fanno anche 60 all'anno. Solo per questo, quelli del presente, SOLO dal punto di vista atletico, non farebbero vedere la palla a nessuno di quelli del passato. Quelli di oggi, intendo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Eh sì. Le derido proprio.



ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Capitolo Inzaghi. Inzaghi aveva istinto, voglia di provarci, senso del rischio e soprattutto attaccamento a qualsiasi maglia alla fine. Aveva un grande giocatore come Sheva che gli girava attorno. Aveva un grande giocatore come Del Piero che faceva lo stesso.
> Per dire, il paragone Falcao Vieri non ci sta. Sono due giocatori diversi. Il paragone Vieri-Inzaghi già di più. Però guarda caso i giocatori del passato sono sempre meglio di quelli del presente. Mah.
> In passato facevano 30 partite massimo all'anno, oggi ne fanno anche 60 all'anno. *Solo per questo, quelli del presente, SOLO dal punto di vista atletico, non farebbero vedere la palla a nessuno di quelli del passato. Quelli di oggi, intendo.*



certo se magari anche nel passato avrebbero fatto 60 partite all'anno la condizione atletica sarebbe stata diversa nò? Magari qualcuno non avrebbe retto i ritmi, ma tanti Campioni si sarebbero adeguati come a questi di oggi


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma che dici ma se è più forte anche di Van Basten e Rummenigge!



Anche di Gerd Muller e Riva


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Oggi ci sono delle tecnologie, degli studi fisici che già 10 anni fa non c'erano.

Per dire come i tempi sono cambiati: il papà di uno dei miei migliori amici a fine anni 90 era una delle rivelazioni del calcio giovanile. Articoli sulla gazzetta dello sport come: "il nuovo Scirea". Genoano, fortissimo.
A un torneo estivo, ha uno scontro e si rompe i legamenti del ginocchio, non ricordo se il crociato o i collaterali. Carriera finita.
Gattuso si è fatto male contro il Catania a inizio campionato e a fine campionato (mi pare) è tornato.

Avevo letto su un giornale che Platini aveva di media tempo 8 secondi quando gli arrivava la palla per pensare a cosa fare prima che gli arrivasse qualcuno a pressarlo o a disturbarlo. Maradona 7, Van Basten 5. Totti invece? Totti 2. Il dato di Totti è sicuro, gli altri vado a memoria, mi ricordavo addirittura Platini 10 secondi. Tempi assurdi. Il calcio è cambiato, il calcio cambia. I paragoni tra giocatori con diversi ruoli (o attitudini) o per diverse epoche sono assurdi, e un'atleta (se costante) sarà sicuramente messo meglio adesso che 20 anni fa, atleticamente parlando.


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *In passato facevano 30 partite massimo all'anno, oggi ne fanno anche 60 all'anno. Solo per questo, quelli del presente, SOLO dal punto di vista atletico, non farebbero vedere la palla a nessuno di quelli del passato. Quelli di oggi, intendo.*



Dissento completamente da questa affermazione. 

Se oggi fanno 60 partite di cui 50 con squadrette da strapazzo non vuol dire assolutamente che siano più forti di quelli del passato. 

Se bastasse l'atletica nel calcio i campionati del mondo sarebbero stati vinti 5 volte dalla Jamaica e non dal Brasile. 

Per non parlare di quanto il gioco sia più veloce solamente perché il gioco è molto meno violento, riguardati una partita di fine anni 80 e guarda le entrate, se oggi ne facessero mezza ai vari Messi, C.Ronaldo e co. questi appenderebbero gli scarpini al chiodo a 29 anni come Van Basten. Ai mondiali le difese sono più difficili e infatti i vari Ibrahimovic, Messi, C.Ronaldo, Rooney, ecc. ecc. non sono nemmeno lontani parenti di loro stessi nei club.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

ormai qui siamo al delirio, i gol valgono solo quando vi conviene, i trofei idem con patate. Falcao fino a prova contraria avrebbe vinto anche due europa league che sarebbe l'equivalente della vecchia coppa uefa, coppa uefa nella quale Vieri ha preso parte in qualche occasione, non mi risulta ne abbia vinta qualcuna. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una coppa del re, in spagna se la vuoi vincere devi battere Barcellona e/o Real Madrid, che sono due delle squadre più forti al mondo. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una supercoppa europea stampando una bella tripletta in faccia a Cech portiere della squadra campione d'europa in carica. Tutti questi trofei li ha vinti da miglior giocatore della propria squadra. 

P.S. In nazionale Vieri ha segnato 23 gol in 49 presenze, Falcao 20 in 50, minkia che differenza! Magari se uno anzichè giocare nella Colombia avesse giocato nell'Italia di Baggio, Del Piero, Nesta, Cannavaro, Totti ecc.. qualche gol in più lo segnava, ma si sa, la teoria dei compagni forti vale per alcuni, non vale per altri.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dissento completamente da questa affermazione.
> 
> Se oggi fanno 60 partite di cui 50 con squadrette da strapazzo non vuol dire assolutamente che siano più forti di quelli del passato.
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo con un ricordo: ricordi le caviglie di Totti devastate?

Inoltre, i macellai ci sono stati, e sempre ci saranno. Adesso il calciatore non è più solo un calciatore, è anche un'atleta. E se non sei un atleta puoi essere quanto forte vuoi, ma avrai più di 30 anni e giocherai nel Parma perché hai trovato l'unico allenatore che si fida ancora di te.


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo con un ricordo: ricordi le caviglie di Totti devastate?
> 
> Inoltre, i macellai ci sono stati, e sempre ci saranno. Adesso il calciatore non è più solo un calciatore, è anche un'atleta. E se non sei un atleta puoi essere quanto forte vuoi, ma avrai più di 30 anni e giocherai nel Parma perché hai trovato l'unico allenatore che si fida ancora di te.



Totti appartiene ad un'altra generazione non quella dei figli della Playstation C.Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar, Bale... 

I macellai di adesso fanno ridere... Chiellini e Mexes in confronto a Montero e Vierchowod sono dei giocatori di pallavolo.

Oggi si lavora molto di più sulla preparazione ma l'esempio che ti avevo portato di una competizione come il mondiale ti fa ben capire di come i livelli generali siano scesi e non saliti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ormai qui siamo al delirio, i gol valgono solo quando vi conviene, i trofei idem con patate. Falcao fino a prova contraria avrebbe vinto anche due europa league che sarebbe l'equivalente della vecchia coppa uefa, coppa uefa nella quale Vieri ha preso parte in qualche occasione, non mi risulta ne abbia vinta qualcuna. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una coppa del re, in spagna se la vuoi vincere devi battere Barcellona e/o Real Madrid, che sono due delle squadre più forti al mondo. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una supercoppa europea stampando una bella tripletta in faccia a Cech portiere della squadra campione d'europa in carica. Tutti questi trofei li ha vinti da miglior giocatore della propria squadra.



per quanto mi riguarda io di trofei conto solo Campionato, Coppa Uefa (manco tanto), Champions, Europeo, Coppa America e Mondiale
Vieri nella Champions 2002-2003 aveva segnato andata e ritorno ai Quarti e per fortuna che non c'era contro di noi in Semifinale...è stato molto molto sfortunata la sua carriera
in Uefa con l'Atletico è uscito contro la Lazio finalista, un altra con l'inter sono usciti tipo agli ottavi si...e cmq il gol in Finale di Coppa delle Coppe conta


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Mio papà mi diceva sempre che mio nonno ai tempi di Van Basten diceva: Marco è fortissimo, ma Rivera... eh Rivera era un'altra cosa.

State facendo la stessa cosa voi.


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ormai qui siamo al delirio, i gol valgono solo quando vi conviene, i trofei idem con patate. Falcao fino a prova contraria avrebbe vinto anche due europa league che sarebbe l'equivalente della vecchia coppa uefa, coppa uefa nella quale Vieri ha preso parte in qualche occasione, non mi risulta ne abbia vinta qualcuna. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una coppa del re, in spagna se la vuoi vincere devi battere Barcellona e/o Real Madrid, che sono due delle squadre più forti al mondo. Falcao avrebbe vinto anche una supercoppa europea stampando una bella tripletta in faccia a Cech portiere della squadra campione d'europa in carica. Tutti questi trofei li ha vinti da miglior giocatore della propria squadra.
> 
> P.S. In nazionale Vieri ha segnato 23 gol in 49 presenze, Falcao 20 in 50, minkia che differenza! Magari se uno anzichè giocare nella Colombia avesse giocato nell'Italia di Baggio, Del Piero, Nesta, Cannavaro, Totti ecc.. qualche gol in più lo segnava, ma si sa, la teoria dei compagni forti vale per alcuni, non vale per altri.



Easy easy... Se vuoi mettere sullo stesso piano la Champions con l'Europa League e tirare in ballo le coppe nazionali non finiamo più e sei tu a tirare fuori gol e trofei che ti convengono. La supercoppa europea sai anche tu meglio di me che non è proprio una finale mondiale ed essendo ad inizio stagione le preparazioni sono belle sballate. Parlavo di Champions e Campionati perché i top player si misurano lì e non perché mi sta più simpatico Bobo di Falcao...

PS: non farmi il ragionamento dei compagni altrimenti ti tiro fuori quello degli avversari e delle partite, di quei gol Falcao ne ha fatti 8 in amichevoli, 10 nelle qualificazioni (con Peru, Bolivia, Paraguay, Chile e Uruguay) e 1 in copa america. Bobo ne ha fatti 9 ai mondiali, 8 alle qualificazioni e 5 in amichevole. Non proprio lo stesso piatto. Aspetterei comunque i prossimi mondiali prima di parlare perché è lì che potrà dimostrare tutto quello che ha.


----------



## O Animal (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mio papà mi diceva sempre che mio nonno ai tempi di Van Basten diceva: Marco è fortissimo, ma Rivera... eh Rivera era un'altra cosa.
> 
> State facendo la stessa cosa voi.



E quindi? Mi sa che aveva ragione tuo nonno... 

Il problema non è generazionale ma è che chi ha visto entrambi i giocatori si può esprimere su chi sia più forte e non certamente chi ne ha visto solo 1... Vai a rivederti tutte le partite del Mondiale 70 del Brasile e quelle del Mondiale 2010 dell'Argentina e dimmi se è più forte Messi o Pelé...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Vieri è stato sempre sopravvalutato come calciatore. Mai piaciuto.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Totti appartiene ad un'altra generazione non quella dei figli della Playstation C.Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar, Bale...
> 
> I macellai di adesso fanno ridere... Chiellini e Mexes in confronto a Montero e Vierchowod sono dei giocatori di pallavolo.



Ma infatti oggi Gentile con le telecamere e le regole odierne salterebbe metà campionato, a parte che difensori enormi non ce ne stanno proprio..se, come scritto altrove, Mascherano è il centrale della squadra più dominante degli ultimi anni significa qualcosa no?

Riguardo ai confronti col passato è dura andare dietro di 30/40 anni però se alcuni ancora oggi ricordano il brasile del '70 e non quello del '94 qualcosa vorrà dire no? Idem per l'Italia se si facesse un sondaggio tra quella dell'82 e quella del 2006 vincerebbe nettamente quella dell'82, (idem per il Milan Sacchi/Capello vs quello Ancelottiano) evidentemente se certi giocatori restano nella memoria collettiva più di altri si vede che hanno fatto qualcosa di speciale...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E quindi? Mi sa che aveva ragione tuo nonno...
> 
> Il problema non è generazionale ma è che chi ha visto entrambi i giocatori si può esprimere su chi sia più forte e non certamente chi ne ha visto solo 1... Vai a rivederti tutte le partite del Mondiale 70 del Brasile e quelle del Mondiale 2010 dell'Argentina e dimmi se è più forte Messi o Pelé...



Ci si dimentica, che si le partite di ieri erano di meno vero, ma se subivi un infortunio, se uno ti entrava a fallaccio ( prima c'era molta fisicità) si saltava tantissime partite, ora con la medicina moderna e nuovi modo di curare...

Tra l'altro un piccolo appunto, Maradona, Platini etcc.. era un continuo rompere le gambe, finivano le partite con le maglie strappate e sudice...

Non ho mai visto un intervento kamikaze su Messi, anzi non ci provano neanche gli avversari...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E quindi? Mi sa che aveva ragione tuo nonno...
> 
> Il problema non è generazionale ma è che chi ha visto entrambi i giocatori si può esprimere su chi sia più forte e non certamente chi ne ha visto solo 1... Vai a rivederti tutte le partite del Mondiale 70 del Brasile e quelle del Mondiale 2010 dell'Argentina e dimmi se è più forte Messi o Pelé...


Tendenzialmente chi aveva ragione? Si considera più forte Rivera o Van Basten? Aveva torto il nonno, perché è vero che da un punto di vista logico sia meglio affidarsi al giudizio di chi ha visto entrambi i giocatori, però vedo che con estrema difficoltà si riesce a mettere da parte le emozioni e gli affetti e quindi dare un giudizio oggettivo.


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2013)

non è che ci volesse Sacchi per questo..


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Easy easy... Se vuoi mettere sullo stesso piano la Champions con l'Europa League e tirare in ballo le coppe nazionali non finiamo più e sei tu a tirare fuori gol e trofei che ti convengono. La supercoppa europea sai anche tu meglio di me che non è proprio una finale mondiale ed essendo ad inizio stagione le preparazioni sono belle sballate. Parlavo di Champions e Campionati perché i top player si misurano lì e non perché mi sta più simpatico Bobo di Falcao...
> 
> PS: non farmi il ragionamento dei compagni altrimenti ti tiro fuori quello degli avversari e delle partite, di quei gol Falcao ne ha fatti 8 in amichevoli, 10 nelle qualificazioni (con Peru, Bolivia, Paraguay, Chile e Uruguay) e 1 in copa america. Bobo ne ha fatti 9 ai mondiali, 8 alle qualificazioni e 5 in amichevole. Non proprio lo stesso piatto. Aspetterei comunque i prossimi mondiali prima di parlare perché è lì che potrà dimostrare tutto quello che ha.



Cosa c'entra la champions con Vieri? Per 2 gol che ha segnato in semifinale? Io ti sto parlando di quello che ha vinto Falcao da protagonista nelle squadre in cui ha giocato, Vieri da protagonista ha vinto cosa? Una coppa delle coppe e una coppa italia, fine. Il ragionamento dei compagni te lo faccio eccome perchè sei te il primo che l'ha menata in questo topic sui fenomeni con cui ha giocato Messi, quindi se vale per l'uno vale anche l'altro, Falcao i compagni di Vieri in nazionale se li sogna giorno, pomeriggio e sera, vogliamo seriamente paragonare la Colombia con quell'Italia???Coerenza sempre più sconosciuta a quanto vedo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mio papà mi diceva sempre che mio nonno ai tempi di Van Basten diceva: Marco è fortissimo, ma Rivera... eh Rivera era un'altra cosa.
> 
> State facendo la stessa cosa voi.



embè? Stiamo parlando di uno dei migliori giocatori Italiani non solo di sempre, ma di tutti i tempi...il bello è che sei pure Milanista


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> embè? Stiamo parlando di uno dei migliori giocatori Italiani non solo di sempre, ma di tutti i tempi...il bello è che sei pure Milanista



Tu hai capito il discorso oppure no?
Secondo me. E ci tiro dentro pure Sple, siete troppo fissati con i giocatori del passato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra la champions con Vieri? Per 2 gol che ha segnato in semifinale? Io ti sto parlando di quello che ha vinto Falcao da protagonista nelle squadre in cui ha giocato, Vieri da protagonista ha vinto cosa? Una coppa delle coppe e una coppa italia, fine.



Vieri ha una media pazzesca nella fase finale della Champions nonostante le poche partite (9), solo Messi e Ronaldo ce l'hanno superiore
poi sei te che dicevi che Messi non poteva farci niente se l'Argentina era più debole della Germania ai Mondiali quindi la stessa cosa vale per Vieri con quella Inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tu hai capito il discorso oppure no?
> Secondo me. E ci tiro dentro pure Sple, siete troppo fissati con i giocatori del passato



si, ma non mi ci vedo in questo ragionamento...io quando giudico un giocatore prendo in considerazione le qualità, la costanza, i titoli che ha vinto e cosa ha rappresentato per la squadra (per esempio Ronaldo il Fenomeno era l'unico Campione nell'inter, Messi è la stella del Barcellona circondato da Campioni)
Splendidi se legge questo te magna i capelli


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra la champions con Vieri? Per 2 gol che ha segnato in semifinale? Io ti sto parlando di quello che ha vinto Falcao da protagonista nelle squadre in cui ha giocato, Vieri da protagonista ha vinto cosa? Una coppa delle coppe e una coppa italia, fine. Il ragionamento dei compagni te lo faccio eccome perchè sei te il primo che l'ha menata in questo topic sui fenomeni con cui ha giocato Messi, quindi se vale per l'uno vale anche l'altro, Falcao i compagni di Vieri in nazionale se li sogna giorno, pomeriggio e sera, vogliamo seriamente paragonare la Colombia con quell'Italia???Coerenza sempre più sconosciuta a quanto vedo.



Il ragionamento sulla Champions non era per elevare Vieri ma per ridimensionare Falcao che comunque non giocava nel Besiktas ma in una squadra che anche senza di lui è davanti al Real e a 3 punti dall'imbattuto Barca. Se Diego Costa è passato da giocatore da nemmeno 10 gol a stagione a giocatore da un gol a partita qualcosa vorrà dire sulla qualità della squadra...

Vieri a 23 anni alla Juve ha contribuito ad uno scudetto (8 gol), una finale di Champions (4 gol) e nella mezz'oretta di Supercoppa UEFA il suo golletto l'ha messo.
All'Atletico come già detto è stato Pichichi della Liga e ha trascinato una squadra ben modesta in semifinale contro la Lazio di Nesta, Nedved e Mancini.
Alla Lazio ha portato una squadra da settimo posto a rischiare di vincere il campionato, se non avesse preso la traversa in Lazio - Fiorentina non l'avremmo vinto noi lo scudetto per 1 punto. E nella coppa delle coppe ha battuto l'ottimo Mallorca di Cuper e non il modesto Bilbao di Bielsa.
All'Inter ha segnato una valangata di gol sfiorando nuovamente lo scudetto nel 2002 (famoso 5 maggio) ed essendo il miglior marcatore della squadra per 5 anni, e in quell'Inter non giocavano Hulk, Varela, Adrián, Cristian Rodríguez ma gente come Ronaldo, Crespo, Mutu, Adriano...

I compagni della Colombia comunque non sono le ciabatte che tu dici, sono terzi nel ranking fifa e gioca gente come Armero, Zuniga, Quadrado, Guarin, Rodríguez, Muriel, Martinez... 

Vieri ai mondiali ha giocato con gente come Dino Baggio, Pessotto, Moriero, Di Biagio, Zanetti, Tommasi, Nervo... non proprio il centrocampo titolare della Spagna 2010, non credi?


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

Devo ammettere che il modo in cui rigiri le frittate a tuo piacimento è commovente, soprattutto è sempre più lampante la tua coerenza. _L'Atletico Madrid senza Falcao è a 3 punti dal Barca_, e certo, magari ti sei pure scordato che quella stessa Lazio solo un anno dopo lo scudetto lo vinse SENZA VIERI, con tanto di supercoppa europea vinta contro il Manchester United del treble.

Vieri a 23 anni ha contribuito ai successi della Juve come ha contribuito Tomasson a quelli del Milan (anzi direi anche meno), non stiamo parlando di trascinatori. Modesto Bilbao di Bielsa chi lo decide? Tu che sei nostalgico e consideri qualsiasi cosa del passato migliore del presente? Il Bilbao quell'anno fece pure finale di coppa del re persa solo col Barca, probabilmente fu la squadra che giocò il miglior calcio d'europa nel corso della stagione, chiedilo a Ferguson quanto era modesto quel Bilbao.

Poi vabbè al capitolo nazionale non so se sei serio o stai trollando, Vieri ai mondiali avrebbe giocato anche con gente come Bergomi, Cannavaro, Panucci, Nesta, Zambrotta, Costacurta, Maldini, Di Livio, Albertini, Tommasi, Del Piero, Roberto Baggio, Inzaghi, Montella, Totti... insomma proprio la stessa identica cosa di Armero, Zuniga, Guarin ecc...  

P.S. Non ho detto che Falcao giochi con delle ciabatte, ho detto che tra le due nazionali non c'è il minimo paragone, se lo neghi sei in malafede, quell'Italia arrivò da favorita assoluta insieme all'Argentina ai mondiali in Giappone e Corea, in Francia era tra le favorite, e t'attacchi al ranking Fifa che vede il Cile davanti al Portogallo e la Svizzera davanti al Brasile? OMG


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

il ronaldo dal 1996 al 1998 (fino a francia-Brasile dove gioco per pressione degli sponsor ed era un cadavere) era il miglior giocatore al mondo,magari tanti qua non se lo ricordano ma per dire da solo fece vincere al Barcellona la coppa delle coppe, la coppa uefa all' Inter, fece sfiorare ad ambedue lo scudetto e porto da solo il Brasile in finale di Francia 98,e se volete avere un idea del suo lavoro vedetevi Brasile-Danimarca 3-2 del mondiale in francia, non segno ma fece vincere la sua squadra) quando Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo faranno lo stesso in un mondiale ne parliamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma non mi ci vedo in questo ragionamento...io quando giudico un giocatore prendo in considerazione le qualità, la costanza, i titoli che ha vinto e cosa ha rappresentato per la squadra (per esempio Ronaldo il Fenomeno era l'unico Campione nell'inter, Messi è la stella del Barcellona circondato da Campioni)
> Splendidi se legge questo te magna i capelli


Veramente hai travisato il discorso.
Il discorso è: nell'immaginario collettivo calcistico Van Basten è uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre, assolutamente davanti a Rivera.
Torniamo indietro nel tempo, quando Van Basten giocava e i "nonni" lo guardavano, da buoni nostalgici quali siamo tutti quanti, il nonno di Jaq sosteneva che Rivera fosse "un'altra cosa"(come Ronaldo il brasiliano è un'altra cosa dal Ronaldo portoghese, cosa non si sa però)rispetto a Van Basten.
Adesso, se Van Basten è considerato unanimamente superiore ad un Rivera, questo cosa significa? Che si parla per nostalgia.
Il nonno di Jaq aveva nostalgia di Rivera e non accettava che un giovane Van Basten potesse essere migliore, adesso avete nostalgia del fenomeno brasiliano e non accettate che il fashion, glitterato e metrosex C.Ronaldo(perché di Cristiano questo si dice, non che probabilmente è uno dei più grandi professionisti della storia del calcio)sia NON migliore, perché non voglio dire questo, ma almeno allo stesso livello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> il ronaldo dal 1996 al 1998 (fino a francia-Brasile dove gioco per pressione degli sponsor ed era un cadavere) era il miglior giocatore al mondo,magari tanti qua non se lo ricordano ma per dire da solo fece vincere al Barcellona la coppa delle coppe, la coppa uefa all' Inter, fece sfiorare ad ambedue lo scudetto e porto da solo il Brasile in finale di Francia 98,e se volete avere un idea del suo lavoro vedetevi Brasile-Danimarca 3-2 del mondiale in francia, non segno ma fece vincere la sua squadra) quando Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo faranno lo stesso in un mondiale ne parliamo.


Bellissima la storiella del vincere un mondiale da solo. Come se non giocasse con Bebeto, Dunga, Leonardo, Cafu, Roberto Carlos, Rivaldo... non esattamente gli ultimi scappati di casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Veramente hai travisato il discorso.
> Il discorso è: nell'immaginario collettivo calcistico Van Basten è uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre, assolutamente davanti a Rivera.
> Torniamo indietro nel tempo, quando Van Basten giocava e i "nonni" lo guardavano, da buoni nostalgici quali siamo tutti quanti, il nonno di Jaq sosteneva che Rivera fosse "un'altra cosa"(come Ronaldo il brasiliano è un'altra cosa dal Ronaldo portoghese, cosa non si sa però)rispetto a Van Basten.
> Adesso, se Van Basten è considerato unanimamente superiore ad un Rivera, questo cosa significa? Che si parla per nostalgia.
> Il nonno di Jaq aveva nostalgia di Rivera e non accettava che un giovane Van Basten potesse essere migliore, adesso avete nostalgia del fenomeno brasiliano e non accettate che il fashion, glitterato e metrosex C.Ronaldo(perché di Cristiano questo si dice, non che probabilmente è uno dei più grandi professionisti della storia del calcio)sia NON migliore, perché non voglio dire questo, ma almeno allo stesso livello.



il discorso secondo me era che il passato è sempre meglio, ma per me non è così


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bellissima la storiella del vincere un mondiale da solo. Come se non giocasse con Bebeto, Dunga, Leonardo, Cafu, Roberto Carlos, Rivaldo... non esattamente gli ultimi scappati di casa.



era un Brasile fortissimo vero,ma dico una castroneria a dire che fu lui l'uomo squadra che gli trascino alla finale di francia 98,e a quella di Corea e Giappone 2002???

obiettivamente dati alla mano vogliamo negare la sua importanza per arrivare a quelle finali?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2013)

I tifosi del Real Madrid cmq non la pensano così.  CR7


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2013)

Ah e secondo il vostro ragionamento del "miglior Ronaldo" potrei dirvi benissimo che siete tutti dei folli perché ci sono stati un sacco di altri giocatori MIGLIORI nel MIGLIOR loro periodo, per lo stesso ragionamento vi dico che:

Il miglior giocatore al mondo è stato il MIGLIOR Comandini in quel famoso derby per noi.
Anzi no, è stato il MIGLIOR Milito nella tripletta contro di noi nel 4-2.
Anzi no, è stato il MIGLIOR Boateng contro il Lecce.
Anzi no, è stato il MIGLIOR Perin sabato scorso.
Il ragionamento è lo stesso: prendo un periodo che mi interessa, lo considero come nel periodo migliore per un giocatore e il gioco è fatto.

Senza estremizzare che poi vi arrabbiate, il miglior portiere? Ovviamente il MIGLIOR Dida. Non Buffon o altri. Il MIGLIOR DIDA era il più forte.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> era un Brasile fortissimo vero,ma dico una castroneria a dire che fu lui l'uomo squadra che gli trascino alla finale di francia 98,e a quella di Corea e Giappone 2002???
> 
> obiettivamente dati alla mano vogliamo negare la sua importanza per arrivare a quelle finali?



La sua importanza la negherebbe solo un folle, te però hai detto un'altra cosa, _portò da solo_, questo hai scritto, ed è una sciocchezza.


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> La sua importanza la negherebbe solo un folle, te però hai detto un'altra cosa, _portò da solo_, questo hai scritto, ed è una sciocchezza.



onestamente a me era parso cosi in quei mondiali..poi oh avrò esagerato io.


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere che il modo in cui rigiri le frittate a tuo piacimento è commovente, soprattutto è sempre più lampante la tua coerenza. _L'Atletico Madrid senza Falcao è a 3 punti dal Barca_, e certo, magari ti sei pure scordato che quella stessa Lazio solo un anno dopo lo scudetto lo vinse SENZA VIERI, con tanto di supercoppa europea vinta contro il Manchester United del treble.
> 
> Vieri a 23 anni ha contribuito ai successi della Juve come ha contribuito Tomasson a quelli del Milan (anzi direi anche meno), non stiamo parlando di trascinatori. Modesto Bilbao di Bielsa chi lo decide? Tu che sei nostalgico e consideri qualsiasi cosa del passato migliore del presente? Il Bilbao quell'anno fece pure finale di coppa del re persa solo col Barca, probabilmente fu la squadra che giocò il miglior calcio d'europa nel corso della stagione, chiedilo a Ferguson quanto era modesto quel Bilbao.
> 
> ...



Ancora con sta supercoppa europea e coppa del re... potresti proporre di dare il pallone d'oro al miglior calciatore della supercoppa europea e il don balon al miglior giocatore della coppa del re anziché arrovellarsi su chi ha giocato meglio nei 12 mesi... 

Alla Lazio scudetto con l'uscita di Vieri hanno aggiunto alla rosa Simeone, un certo Veron, un Inzaghino da un gol ogni 2 partite ed intanto il buon Bobo segnò 18 gol in 25 partite (miglior marcatore dell'Inter).

Non ho detto che Vieri a 23 anni era protagonista, ho semplicemente scritto quello che ha fatto. Falcao a 23 anni aveva la stessa media gol giocando con il River nel campionato argentino...

Non sono nostalgico, il Mallorca di Cuper aveva avuto il miglior piazzamento della sua storia nella Liga (3°) e aveva eliminato il Chelsea di Zola che aveva vinto l'Uefa l’anno prima… L’Athletic di Bielsa è arrivato decimo nella Liga e non ha di certo espresso un gioco concreto ed innovativo come quello di Cuper (miglior tecnico della Liga 98/99). Ha giocato un buon calcio contro il Manchester più perdente in Europa della storia di Ferguson dove in tutta la stagione le ha sempre prese in casa (eccetto contro l'Oțelul Galați) ed era uscito dalla Champions in un girone imbarazzante con Benfica e Basilea...

Argomento nazionali, ti ho semplicemente riportato i 2 centrocampi che hanno giocato ai mondiali in questione: Dino Baggio, Pessotto, Moriero, Di Biagio e Di Biagio, Zanetti, Tommasi, Nervo. Dire che l'Italia reduce da un Europeo ignobile come quello nel '96 fosse avvantaggiata non credo sia un troll ma un segno di lucida follia, vai a rileggerti le formazioni di Brasile, Francia, Germania, Argentina e poi ne riparliamo. Nel 2002 i favoriti erano sempre Francia ed Argentina, l'Italia forse veniva terza per quanto fatto all'Europeo ma rileggendo i nomi dei 4 centrocampisti del '02 non credo che la Colombia abbia niente da invidiare a quei 4.

Nel ranking Fifa la Colombia è in alto non per il gran sorriso di Guarin ma perché è arrivata seconda nel girone di qualificazione a 2 punti dall'Argentina... 

PS: Il Cile non è l'Armenia, sono arrivati terzi nella qualificazione e pochi giorni fa hanno asfaltato l'Inghilterra a Wembley e perso di misura contro il Brasile dopo un viaggio intercontinentale e Vidal out... E anche la Svizzera, pur in un girone semplice, si è qualificata agevolmente e nella amichevoli quest'anno ha fatto ottimi risultati come battere il Brasile in agosto...

Se il mio risponderti punto su punto significa rigirare le frittate il tuo rispondere pescando argomenti qua e là cos'è?


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

Carissimo, la supercoppa uefa vinta da Vieri non l'hai tirata in mezzo te? Cos'è, le supercoppe le citiamo solo a convenienza? 

Detto questo ti faccio i complimenti perchè sei veramente un gran furbacchione. La Lazio dello scudetto acquistò Simeone, Veron e Inzaghino verissimo (passi i primi due, il terzo segnò 7 gol in quel campionato, me koglioni che impatto), ma prima cos'è che dicevi? _Alla Lazio ha portato una squadra da settimo posto a rischiare di vincere il campionato_, l'hai scritto tu questo passaggio no? Mmm, per caso t'è sfuggito che insieme a Vieri quell'estate lì arrivarono anche scarsoni del calibro di Salas, Mihajlovic, Stankovic, Conceicao e Couto? Guarda non cito nemmeno De La Pena perchè fu oggettivamente una delusione, resta il fatto che quella squadra fu rivoltata come un calzino in sede di calciomercato, ma te ovviamente ti ricordi solo di quello che ti fa comodo, poi vedi non te la devi prendere se ti dico che rigiri le frittate perchè questo fai e te l'ho dimostrato un'altra volta. Che poi Vieri saltò una dozzina di partite quell'anno lì e non mi pare che la Lazio viaggò a ritmi da retrocessione, tutt'altro.

Passiamo al resto, lo sa anche un bambino di 5 anni che ogni giocatore ha la sua evoluzione, Falcao chiaramente è esploso più tardi rispetto a Vieri ma questo significa poco, a 19 anni Pato aveva una media gol superiore (anzi nettamente superiore) a quella di Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo, quindi? 

Il Bilbao di Bielsa ha giocato il miglior calcio d'europa quell'anno, se poi tu eri su marte e te lo sei perso non è un mio problema, ah per la serie #_miricordosolodiciòchemifacomodo_, se il Majorca buttò fuori il Chelsea di Zola il Bilbao per arrivare in finale quell'anno dovette buttare fuori quella che solo un anno prima vinceva la premier league e faceva finale di champions, no lo ripeto finale di champions non coppa uefa, 'na squadretta insomma.

Capitolo nazionali, lì proprio non ci siamo, e meno male che mi rinfacci supercoppe e coppe del re, ma te che mi tiri fuori le amichevoli per dimostrare esattamente cosa? Quindi diciamo pure che la Nigeria numero 33 del ranking Fifa vale l'Italia? O che l'Equador fuori dalle prime 20 vale l'Argentina? No perchè vedendo i risultati delle amichevoli così sembrerebbe. 

A parte questo ennesimo sospetto ragionamento tu hai riportato i centrocampi benissimo, a calcio si gioca in 11 e io ti ho riportato centrocampisti, difensori e attaccanti che sono stati compagni di Vieri in quei due mondiali, vuoi continuare a dire che Falcao giochi con compagni simili se non migliori? Mi permetto di citarti, _lucida follia_. 

Io non ho bisogno di rileggere niente, penso di saper scrivere in italiano, ho detto che in Francia era TRA LE FAVORITE, non farti dei viaggi, non ho detto che fosse più forte di quelle squadre citate da te (anche se ci sarebbe da discutere, tra l'altro ricordo le quote degli scommettitori e l'Italia era tra le 3 o 4 favorite), e l'europeo in Inghilterra sai solo te cosa c'entra, in 2 anni hai idea di cosa possa cambiare? La Germania campione d'europa che fine fece in Francia solo 2 anni dopo? Te lo devo proprio ricordare? Sul mondiale 2002 non sono assolutamente d'accordo, i favori del pronostico se li divideva come minimo alla pari delle altre due, che poi il campo abbia detto altro è un discorso a parte, il Brasile di Scolari arrivò per il rotto della cuffia ai mondiali tra lo scetticismo generale e alla fine furono loro a vincere. La sostanza alla fine comunque non cambia, che fosse inferiore a Francia o Argentina certamente era nettamente superiore alla Colombia attuale, come si possa negarlo francamente non riesco proprio a comprenderlo.


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Il gioco delle competizioni minori l'hai iniziato tu, io in principio avevo detto che Falcao non si era mai misurato in competizioni primarie come la Champions e che non si poteva definire talento assoluto per aver fatto bene in 2 Europa League e lì hai tirato fuori la coppa del re.

Non ho detto che la Lazio senza Vieri era una squadretta ho detto che con l'arrivo di Vieri è passata dalla 7 alla quasi prima posizione. Assieme a lui sono arrivati tutti quelli che hai detto tu ma mi pare che la sua parte l'abbia fatta segnando gol pesanti, vedi contro Bologna a/r, Fiorentina a/r,Sampdoria, Udinese, Perugia, Bari... Sei tu che provi a farlo passare come un Tomasson qualsiasi...
mi sta bene il ragionamento della maturazione ma un attaccante che dai 23 ai 32 va sempre in doppia cifra nel campionato italiano e fa quello che ha fatto in nazionale non si può assolutamente discutere.

Sul Manchester ti avevo già risposto in precedenza che quell'anno in Europa ha fatto pena perdendo tutte le partite in casa (eccetto contro l'Oțelul Galați) ed era uscito dalla Champions in un girone imbarazzante con Benfica, Basilea ed appunto Oțelul Galați.

Le amichevoli le ho tirate fuori per spiegare il ranking del Cile e della Svizzera, non per incensare la rosa della Colombia.

Ho parlato dei centrocampisti dell'Italia perché se i gol li faceva con quel cesso di centrocampo qualche merito ce l'aveva anche lui o no? Non credo che i passaggi all'attacco gli facessero Bergomi, Cannavaro, Costacurta e Maldini nel '98 e Coco, Panucci, Maldini e Iuliano nel '02... Di quelle 2 formazioni si salvavano forse Zambrotta (a centrocampo) e Totti ma per il resto erano tutt'altro che squadre da titolo mondiale.

Perché secondo te l'Italia aveva i favori del pronostico del 2002? Per l'Europeo 2000 e non di certo per la sconfitta con la Repubblica Ceca a due settimane dal mondiale... L'esempio della Germania '96 '98 è sbagliato perché quella era una squadra antica nei suoi giocatori fondamentali con Matthäus a 37 anni, Helmer e Klinsmann a 33, Kohler a 32... Le quote del '98 erano nettamente a favore di Brasile, Francia, Germania, Argentina e quelle del 2002 a favore di Argentina e Francia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> era un Brasile fortissimo vero,ma dico una castroneria a dire che fu lui l'uomo squadra che gli trascino alla finale di francia 98,e a quella di Corea e Giappone 2002???
> 
> obiettivamente dati alla mano vogliamo negare la sua importanza per arrivare a quelle finali?


Ma non rigiratevi la frittata. Siete voi a dire che vince un mondiale da solo e io commento soltanto quello che leggo. Stop.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *il discorso secondo me era che il passato è sempre meglio*, ma per me non è così


Eh chiaro, un discorso del genere per definizione è sbagliato.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma quale Tomasson qualsiasi, stai mischiando le mele con le pere, il paragone con Tomasson era riferito all'impatto che ha avuto nei successi della Juventus, cosa c'entra il Vieri della Lazio, certo che fece la sua parte, chi lo nega? Ma sei te quello che ha scritto che ha preso una squadra da settimo posto e l'ha portata quasi allo scudetto, ignorando il fatto che quell'anno stravolsero la squadra con un mercato sontuoso a prescindere da Vieri, non stiamo mica parlando del Milan che prende Ibra e da squadra da terzo posto-quarto posto diventa la favorita del campionato.

Io non discuto nessuno, lo ripeto ancora una volta, sto paragonando Vieri a Crouch o Carrol? No, lo sto paragonando a Falcao, probabilmente il centravanti più forte al mondo da 3 anni a questa parte, sei te insieme a qualcun altro che discute Falcao casomai, ignorando il fatto che a differenza di quell'altro ha avuto compagni diversi per buona parte della carriera sia nei club che soprattutto in nazionale. Poi ammesso e concesso, se c'è qualcuno che si permette di discutere due dei migliori giocatori della storia del calcio io avrei tutto il diritto di discutere Bobo Vieri.

Quanto alla coppa delle coppe t'è convenuto citare solo il Majorca di Cuper che fu di fatto l'unica squadra decente affrontata nel corso della competizione quando per arrivare in finale affrontò squadre molto più scarse di quelle affrontate dall'Atletico 2 anni fa, il Panionios? Il Lokomotiv? Il Partizan? Seriously? 

Si le amichevoli le hai tirate fuori per spiegare il ranking, io invece ti voglio spiegare che quel ranking fifa non è una classifica attendibile.

Che quel centrocampo fosse composto da cessi è una tua opinione, non è la verità assoluta, al di là di questo magari qualche passaggio a Vieri lo facevano Totti, Del Piero o Baggio, ma vabbè cosa vuoi che sia giocare con delle seconde punte del genere. Che non fosse da titolo mondiale ribadisco è una tua opinione che c'entra fino ad un certo punto in ogni caso visto che stiamo paragonando quell'Italia con la Colombia di Falcao. La Germania esempio sbagliato? Allora non c'entra niente manco l'Italia che fallì in Inghilterra visto che mezza squadra che fu convocata al mondiale due anni prima non c'era.

Sulle quote mi sa che ti sbagli, a France 98 c'era il Brasile davanti a tutte, poi Francia e leggermente staccate Italia e Inghilterra, quindi non farmi passare per visionario, l'Italia in quel mondiale era tra le favorite. Giappone e Corea non mi ricordo le quote, forse si erano favorite Argentina e Francia ma dopo loro sicuramente c'era l'Italia, quindi anche in quel caso eravamo tra le nazionali più quotate per la vittoria, ergo concludendo che mi son stancato di dire sempre le stesse cose, Vieri giocava in una grande nazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

vabbè ragazzi ognuno la pensa come vuole, nessuno convincerà l'altro, quindi stop dai


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Sulle quote non mi sbaglio perché le avevo lette di recente ed erano esattamente nell'ordine che avevo indicato.

Sono pronto al linciaggio degli under 30 : Vieri fino ai 30 anni è stato un giocatore che andrebbe confrontato non con Falcao ma con Ibrahimovic.

Come tecnica Ibra è superiore ma come centravanti Vieri non aveva nulla da invidiargli. Senza nemmeno considerare i gol in nazionale, coppe nazionali, coppe europee, ecc. Vieri, anche solo ragionando sul campionato, ha avuto medie di realizzazione mostruose. 

Vieri vs Ibra in campionato a parità di età:

23 anni: 35% Vieri - 44% Ibra
24 anni: *100%* Vieri - 20% Ibra
25 anni: 55% Vieri - 56% Ibra
26 anni: 65% Vieri - 65% Ibra
27 anni: 67% Vieri - 71% Ibra
28 anni: *88%* Vieri - 55% Ibra
29 anni: *104%* Vieri - 48% Ibra


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

articolo di repubblica in data 4 giugno 1998, Brasile primo, Francia secondo, Italia e Inghilterra terze appaiate, dietro Argentina e Olanda. Queste erano le quote dei bookmakers inglesi.


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

La mia fonte erano quelle di Ladbrokers ma anche se fossimo stati primi non mi cambia l'idea di mediocrità di una nazionale con: 
Pagliuca, Bergomi, Cannavaro, Costacurta, Maldini, Pessotto, Dino Baggio, Di Biagio, Moriero, Del Piero, Vieri
vs.
Barthez, Blanc, Desailly, Leboeuf, Lizarazu, Thuram, Deschamps, Djorkaeff, Karembeu, Zidane, Guivarc'h
o
Taffarel, Cafu, Aldair, Junior, R. Carlos, Sampaio, Dunga, Leonardo, Rivaldo, Bebeto, Ronaldo
o
Roa, Ayala, Chamot, Sensini, Zanetti, Almeyda, Ortega, Simeone, Verón, Batistuta, López	
o
van der Sar, F. de Boer, Reiziger, Stam, Phillip Cocu, Davids, R. de Boer, Jonk, Zenden, Bergkamp, Kluivert
o
Köpke, Wörns, Matthäus, Kohler, Hamann, Helmer, Heinrich, Tarnat, Häßler, Klinsmann, Bierhoff	
o
Ladic, Bilic, Jarni, Simic, Stimac, Asanovic, Boban, Soldo, Stanic, Suker, Vlaovic


----------



## Snake (28 Novembre 2013)

si infatti, non cambia la tua di idea, non cambia manco la mia


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Novembre 2013)

Le quote dei Mondiali '98 centrano poco e niente, Ronaldo in quel Mondiale vinse il premio come miglior giocatore (a 21 anni).

Comunque per Maldini, Nesta, Costacurta e Cannavaro (mica 4 fessi, e ce ne saranno sicuramente altri) il più forte è Ronaldo. Tutti e 4 lo hanno definito immarcabile, per Cannavaro addirittura più forte di Maradona (e per un napoletano non è poco). Io rimango dell'idea che chi non ha visto il Ronaldo integro fisicamente di Barcelona e dell'Inter non può sapere di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> A parte questo ennesimo sospetto ragionamento tu hai riportato i centrocampi benissimo, a calcio si gioca in 11 e io ti ho riportato centrocampisti, difensori e attaccanti che sono stati compagni di Vieri in quei due mondiali, vuoi continuare a dire che Falcao giochi con compagni simili se non migliori? Mi permetto di citarti, _lucida follia_.



Vedo che la questione continua a divertirti però non mi hai ancora detto se preferiresti attaccare con gli assist di Dino Baggio, Di Biagio, Pessotto e Moriero o di Zuniga, Rodriguez, Armero e Cuadrado?


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2013)

veramente sei te che continui a divertirti, non avevi già risposto a quel post? Vai a scoppio ritardato? 

Io preferirei giocare con Maldini, Panucci, Zambrotta, Albertini, Roberto Baggio, Del Piero, Totti ecc.. penso lo preferirebbe il 99% dei centravanti sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Avevo letto un riferimento alla Colombia di Falcao e avevo immaginato che fosse leggermente polemico in merito alla nostra chiacchierata...

Continui a sviare la domanda... Ho già scritto che i passaggi agli attaccanti non li fanno né i difensori né i panchinari, ad ogni modo i compagni di Vieri titolari in Francia erano: Pagliuca (32), Bergomi (35), Cannavaro (certamente non quello del 2006), i milanisti (reduci da un undicesimo e un decimo posto in campionato) Costacurta (32) e Maldini (30), Pessotto (28), *D.* Baggio (27), Di Biagio (27), Moriero (29) e cadavere ambulante Del Piero (24).	

Una squadra così credo che non la scambierebbe nemmeno Ibra con la sua Svezia...


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2013)

più che polemico ironico, d'altronde su questo topic ho letto che quella nazionale fosse una squadra di cessi, sarà che siamo tutti visionari a considerare la nazionale del 2002 uno squadrone ma pazienza, cercherò di convincermi che la Colombia di Armero e Zuniga sia più forte 

Gli assist agli attaccanti magari li fanno anche gli attaccanti stessi e su questo sei te che continui a sviare, magari avere come partner d'attacco uno tra Baggio Roberto, Del Piero Alessandro e Totti Francesco invece di tali Moreno Dayro e Ramos Adrian aiuta, no perchè con sti fenomeni giocava Falcao nell'ultima coppa america.


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Ironizzi continuando a girare nomi senza fare riferimento alle formazioni reali che ti scrivo... 

Guarin e Jackson Martinez dove gli lasci? 

Non ho dubbi che la nazionale migliore dell'Italia degli anni 90 non abbia niente a che vedere con quella della Colombia ma la formazione della Colombia rapportata a quella sfortunata (per infortuni, influenze, mal di schiena, ecc. ecc.) dell'Italia in cui giocava Vieri non credo sia molto inferiore.


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2013)

Martínez, Armero, Perea, Yepes, Aguilar, Guarin, Sanchez, Zuniga, Falcao, Moreno, Ramos.

Visto che parli di formazioni reali, questo fu l'11 titolare della Colombia nell'ultima coppa america, non c'e traccia di Martinez e Quadrado che fecero panca per praticamente tutta la competizione, l'altro aveva 20 anni e giocava ancora nell'under 20. Morale della favola hai citato 3 giocatori che sostanzialmente sono esplosi nell'ultimo anno anno e mezzo. Se già considero la Colombia attuale nettamente inferiore a qualsiasi versione dell'Italia in cui giocava Vieri figuriamoci questa qui.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Infatti in quella Coppa America fenomeno Falcao ha fatto 2 gol alla BOLIVIA di cui 1 su rigore. Non ti conviene prenderla a modello...


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2013)

che son sempre di più di quelli che ha segnato fenomeno Vieri nell'unico europeo che ha giocato in carriera, con dei compagni intorno n volte più forti degli sfollati che compongono quell'11 titolare.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Ah beh se prendi a modello il Vieri di fine carriera allora capisco perché non lo ritieni un grande giocatore. Confrontali a pari età: Copa America 2011 e Mondiale 1998...


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2013)

andrebbero confrontati anche i contesti tecnici in cui hanno giocato quelle rassegne ma so già la tua risposta, quell'Italia era una nazionale di cessi vaaaaaaaaaaaaa bene. 

P.S. A 30 anni non sei a fine carriera, e non ho mai detto che non lo ritenga un grande giocatore.


----------



## runner (30 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi perdonatemi...non ho letto niente però il Sacchi ha ragione!!


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Le scarpe le ha appese nel 2009 ma è stato un cadavere in campo dal 2005 (a 32 anni stagione Milan -> un pianto) e già dall'annata 2003-2004 aveva dimezzato le sue medie realizzative. 

Mi fermo qui comunque... A meno di aprire un nuovo topic di confronto tra i due la smetto di invadere il topic di *Ronaldo* vs C.Ronaldo e Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2013)

si infatti ragazzi va bene un piccolo OT, però adesso ba


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Novembre 2013)

non so chi sia più sopravvalutato fra vieri e batistuta.
questa è davvero tosta.


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Novembre 2013)

Ho appena rivisto un video di 15 minuti con tante prodezze e giocate del Fenomeno. Ragazzi, ha fatto cose inarrivabili per chiunque, è stato senza dubbio il migliore da che io abbia visto giocare a calcio. Aveva tutto. 
Comunque guardando i suoi innumerevoli dribbling e la sua incredibile forza esplosiva in accelerazione, si capisce il perchè dei tanti infortuni. Sollecitava legamenti e menischi con cambi di direzione a velocità e movimenti di gambe quasi sovrumani per qualsiasi atleta.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ho appena rivisto un video di 15 minuti con tante prodezze e giocate del Fenomeno. Ragazzi, ha fatto cose inarrivabili per chiunque, è stato senza dubbio il migliore da che io abbia visto giocare a calcio. Aveva tutto.
> Comunque guardando i suoi innumerevoli dribbling e la sua incredibile forza esplosiva in accelerazione, si capisce il perchè dei tanti infortuni. Sollecitava legamenti e menischi con cambi di direzione a velocità e movimenti di gambe quasi sovrumani per qualsiasi atleta.


Una sorta di Derrik Rose.
Ma Rose è il più forte giocatore di basket mai nato? Forse, ma non sta avendo (e non avrà) una carriera continua per poterlo dimostrare.


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Una sorta di Derrik Rose.
> Ma Rose è il più forte giocatore di basket mai nato? Forse, ma non sta avendo (e non avrà) una carriera continua per poterlo dimostrare.


Il confronto non è comunque preciso, perchè Ronaldo ha vinto ben di + sia a livello individuale che di squadra e giocato molte più stagioni ad alti livelli di Derrick, ti pare?


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Sono tanti quelli che per movimenti esagerati e strani finiscono per rovinarsi le carriere... Oltre a Ronaldo citerei sicuramente Guga Kuerten e in parte anche Pato...


----------



## Jaqen (2 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Il confronto non è comunque preciso, perchè Ronaldo ha vinto ben di + sia a livello individuale che di squadra e giocato molte più stagioni ad alti livelli di Derrick, ti pare?



Si, era una sorta di esempio


----------



## folletto (2 Dicembre 2013)

Stavolta Arrigo ha ragione. Ronnie era pazzesco e oggi oscurerebbe un pò anche CR7 e Messi


----------

